# Hakenkreuze in Spielen: Verbot aufgehoben - USK-Freigabe jetzt möglich



## David Martin (9. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hakenkreuze in Spielen: Verbot aufgehoben - USK-Freigabe jetzt möglich* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Hakenkreuze in Spielen: Verbot aufgehoben - USK-Freigabe jetzt möglich*


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2018)

So, wo sind jetzt die Leute die über die "böse" USK schimpfen  


bin gespannt ob betroffene Spiele wie Wolfenstein oder CoD: WW2 jetzt Uncut-Patches bekommen in den deutschen Versionen, sollte ja gehen dadurch oder?


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> So, wo sind jetzt die Leute die über die "böse" USK schimpfen
> 
> 
> bin gespannt ob betroffene Spiele wie Wolfenstein oder CoD: WW2 jetzt Uncut-Patches bekommen in den deutschen Versionen, sollte ja gehen dadurch oder?



ach naja, wenn man sich deren Argumente und Aussagen anschaut, die wird es immer noch geben, die lassen sich doch von Fakten nicht von deren Meinung abbringen


----------



## LifestylerAut (9. August 2018)

Das ist grundsätzlich einmal ein positiver Schritt.
Ich hoffe allerdings darauf, dass dieser Beschluss nicht zu einer Verwässerung und Abstumpfung der Thematik führt, denn die Gefahr besteht natürlich erstmals; und die momentane Zeit und der extreme Rechtsruck weltweit stehen hierzu Pate. Leidergottes.

Jetzt fehlt also nur noch ein mündiger Mensch dazu, der seine Freiheit auch zu schätzen weiß und andere mit Respekt und Anstand entgegentritt.

Man darf ja noch Optimist sein


----------



## Schalkmund (9. August 2018)

Bekommen wir dann auch endlich wieder den echten Hitler in Spielen und nicht mehr seinen bärtchenlosen Zwilling Herrn Heiler?


----------



## MrNooP (9. August 2018)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> Das ist grundsätzlich einmal ein positiver Schritt.
> Ich hoffe allerdings darauf, dass dieser Beschluss nicht zu einer Verwässerung und Abstumpfung der Thematik führt, denn die Gefahr besteht natürlich erstmals; und die momentane Zeit und der extreme Rechtsruck weltweit stehen hierzu Pate. Leidergottes.
> 
> Jetzt fehlt also nur noch ein mündiger Mensch dazu, der seine Freiheit auch zu schätzen weiß und andere mit Respekt und Anstand entgegentritt.
> ...


Aber wie willst du so etwas beeinflussen? Das ist doch bei jedem kritischen Thema so, letztlich kommt es auf den Konsumenten und dessen Einstellung an (solange etwas nicht wirklich glorifiziert wird in dem Medium). Ist praktisch wie mit GTA, toll ist es auch nicht,  Leute wahllos über den Haufen zu schießen, aber jeder normale, einigermaßen gebildete Bürger kann bei sowas ja differenzieren und sich nicht abstumpfen lassen. Ich denke aber, dass wir in Deutschland mit der Schulbildung (war zumindest bei mir so) und auch in den Medien immer wieder kritisch mit NS konfrontiert werden und es damit einen gesunden Gegenpol gibt. Die aufkommenden rechtspopulistischen Bewegungen werden sicher nicht durch Spiele Zulauf erlangen, der kommt allein durch Innen- und Aussenpolitische Themen.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. August 2018)

Finde auch: Grundsätzlich gut, aber es wird ja erstmal nur geprüft, ob überhapt zulässig. Die Mühlen der Bürokratie mahlen sehr langsam und wenn überhaupt wird es dauern, bis sichtbare Ergebnisse da sind.
Ich glaub´s erst dann wenn man es auch sehen kann.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bin gespannt ob betroffene Spiele wie Wolfenstein oder CoD: WW2 jetzt Uncut-Patches bekommen in den deutschen Versionen, sollte ja gehen dadurch oder?



Dazu müssten die Publisher die Spiele erneut zur Prüfung einreichen und dann entsprechende Patches basteln, wenn ihr jeweiliger Einzelfall positiv beschieden wird.
Wird die Frage sein, ob es diesen Aufwand Wert ist für Spiele die schon Monate auf dem Markt sind.
Bei Neuerscheinungen ist das dann sicher was anderes.


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2018)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> Das ist grundsätzlich einmal ein positiver Schritt.
> Ich hoffe allerdings darauf, dass dieser Beschluss nicht zu einer Verwässerung und Abstumpfung der Thematik führt, denn die Gefahr besteht natürlich erstmals; und die momentane Zeit und der extreme Rechtsruck weltweit stehen hierzu Pate. Leidergottes.



Schmarn
in jedem Gammligen Film kann man Hakenkreuze unterbringen und das seit Jahren und wie jetzt die Logik Funktioniert: "BJ und Indie hauen den Nazis auf's Maul, na da geh ich doch auch zur AfD" muss man auch mal erklären


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ... und wie jetzt die Logik Funktioniert: "BJ und Indie hauen den Nazis auf's Maul, na da geh ich doch auch zur AfD" muss man auch mal erklären


Masochisten?


----------



## WeeFilly (9. August 2018)

Hurra, hurra, und nochmals- hurra! So ein Schritt war seit zig Jahren überfällig.

Jetzt sind (wie eigentlich zuvor auch schon!) die Entwickler/Publisher am Zug.


----------



## Yojinj (9. August 2018)

Vielleicht leben wir ja doch schon in 2018?! Von Zeichen und Wundern...


----------



## LostViking (9. August 2018)

Mal schauen wann sich die ersten Publisher mit einer entsprechenenden Einreichung herantrauen. Wäre ja schön wenn Wolfenstein I + II nachträglich...dezensiert(?) wird. Wie nennt man das eigentlich, eine Zensierung rückgängig machen?


----------



## Spassbremse (9. August 2018)

LostViking schrieb:


> Wie nennt man das eigentlich, eine Zensierung rückgängig machen?



Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es dafür keinen eigenen Begriff. Daher würde ich als Vorschlag gerne "entzieren" in den Raum werfen...


----------



## Flashback1964 (9. August 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es dafür keinen eigenen Begriff. Daher würde ich als Vorschlag gerne "entzieren" in den Raum werfen...



dezensieren?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2018)

LostViking schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann sich die ersten Publisher mit einer entsprechenenden Einreichung herantrauen. Wäre ja schön wenn Wolfenstein I + II nachträglich...dezensiert(?) wird. Wie nennt man das eigentlich, eine Zensierung rückgängig machen?


 Uncut-Patchen...? ^^ 

Was ich mich frage ist, welcher Publisher sich als erstes traut. Denn von einigen aus der Öffentlichkeit wird da sicher ein Shitstorm kommen, auch einige Medien werden sicher - wie auch bei an die Nazizeit erinnerndes Spielzeug - so etwas skandalisieren, weil "man" mit "so einem Thema" nicht spielerisch umgehen sollte. idR dann Leute, die selber, obwohl U40, mit Gaming nichts zu tun haben. 

Auch eine wichtige Frage: wie ist das bei Multiplayer-Modi, in denen man dann bei entsprechender Symbolik wirklich "für die Nazis" spielt? Es ist ja ein Unterschied, ob in einem Game die KI und die Umgebung "Nazi" ist oder man selber einen spielt, der für das Regime  kämpft...  ich vermute, dass da bei so was wie CoD zunächst nur im Singleplayer so etwas wie Hakenkreuze zu sehen sein werden, falls ein Publisher den Schritt überhaupt wagt.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2018)

Könnte eigentlich jetzt theoretisch ein Publisher einen Antrag auf Deindizierung bei der BPjM stellen, bei Spielen die wegen den Symbolen dort landeten, bzw. da höhere Erfolgschancen haben?

Beispielspielsweise Bethesda einen Antrag beim Wolfenstein-Reboot von 2007 (oder 2008?) stellen?

Meine diesen Teil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich vermute, dass da bei so was wie CoD zunächst nur im Singleplayer so etwas wie Hakenkreuze zu sehen sein werden, falls ein Publisher den Schritt überhaupt wagt.



So war es bei CoD:WWII ja bereits.
In der internationalen Version gab es auch nur in der Kampagne Hakenkreuze, im MP nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So war es bei CoD:WWII ja bereits.
> In der internationalen Version gab es auch nur in der Kampagne Hakenkreuze, im MP nicht.


 Ach so, ok, dann werden die neuen Vorgaben daran natürlich nichts ändern. Erschreckend btw. wie viele Spieler ich in den ersten Wochen nach Release mit einem Self-Made-Hakenkreuz als Emblem ertragen musste... 


@LOX-TT: das lohnt sich doch kein bisschen, warum sollte man da extra einen Antrag stellen?


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2018)

headline-fail: das grundsätzliche verbot existiert nach wie vor. da wurde nix aufgehoben.


----------



## Bonc (9. August 2018)

Endlich


----------



## KSPilo (9. August 2018)

Das zeigt in besorgniserregender Weise, dass rechtes Gedankengut und dessen Symbolik in Deutschland wieder akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2018)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Das zeigt in besorgniserregender Weise, dass rechtes Gedankengut und dessen Symbolik in Deutschland wieder akzeptiert wird.



ähm, nein.


----------



## Dai-shi (9. August 2018)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Das zeigt in besorgniserregender Weise, dass rechtes Gedankengut und dessen Symbolik in Deutschland wieder akzeptiert wird.



 Zu diesem Schwasinnsbeitrag sage ich jetzt mal besser nix, sonst rege ich mich nur auf ...


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (9. August 2018)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Das zeigt in besorgniserregender Weise, dass rechtes Gedankengut und dessen Symbolik in Deutschland wieder akzeptiert wird.



Äh in den meisten Spielen knallt man Nazis ab, ich wage daher irgendwie zu bezweifen, dass sie die braune Fraktion da einen drauf abschrubbt.


----------



## KSPilo (9. August 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm, nein.


Ähm, doch.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2018)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Ähm, doch.


Ähm, nein.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @LOX-TT: das lohnt sich doch kein bisschen, warum sollte man da extra einen Antrag stellen?



War vielleicht nicht das beste Beispiel, dann machen wir es so. 

*Rein Hypothetisch, nichts davon ist angekündigt bisher:*
Das Spiel Return of Castle Wolfenstein erschien Ende 2001, jetzt nehmen wir mal an Bethesda würde zum 20. Geburtstag des Klassikers ein Remaster für 2021 ankündigen. Das Remaster ist komplett neu programmiert, der USK 18 Freigabe steht also nach der Regeländerung hier nix im Wege. So jetzt kommt der Kniff: Bethesda hat gesehen wie Microsoft Halo 1 + 2 Remastered hat, bei dem man direkt in Game zwischen alter und neuer Version/Grafik switchen kann. Das gefällt Bethesda (oder id) so gut und denkt sich, hey das machen wir für das Remaster von Castle  Wolfenstein genauso. Die alte Grafik-Version ist dann aber genauso wie das indizierte Spiel, also würde Bethesda gerne Antrag auf Deindizierung stellen, um besser werben zu können. So und jetzt machen mir den Kniff noch perfekt: Bethesda will den Vorbestellern als Pre-Order Geschenk den Ego-Shooter Veteran Wolfenstein 3D kostenlos beilegen und zwar in der Original-Version, nicht neu programmiert. Wolfenstein 3D ist ähnlich alt wie Doom 1 + 2, welche beide vor einiger Zeit vom Index runterkamen. Könnte Bethesda jetzt durch diese Pläne oben Antrag auf Deindizierung der Spiele stellen, die primär (vor allem Wolfenstein 3D) heutzutage nur noch wegen der Symbolik auf dem Index stehen dürfte? Wäre interessant zu wissen.


----------



## KSPilo (9. August 2018)

Das Verbot von NSDAP- bzw. Nazi-Symbolik führt(e) wenigstens dazu, dass sich Leute mit dem Grund dafür auseinandersetzen und gefragt bzw. hinterfragt wird, warum Swastika, die seit jahrtausenden in vielen alten Kulturen eigentlich als religiöses Glückssymbol galten und gelten, in Deutschland verboten wurden.
Nazi-Symbolik in gewaltverherrlichenden Video-Spielen, da oft von Jugendlichen konsumiert, führt meiner Meinung nach eher zu einer Desensibilisierung und Normalisierung. Hemmschwellen solche Symbolik wieder öffentlich zu verwenden, werden damit herabgesetzt. Gerade leicht zu beeinflussende und ungebildete Jugendliche könnten negativ beeinflusst werden.
Dass es mit der Bildung bei der heutigen Jugend nicht weit her ist und diese sich sehr leicht negativ beeinflussen lassen, sieht man schon seit Jahren auf diversen Social Media-Platformen. Es wird nicht hinterfragt, sondern blindlings jeder Scheiß geglaubt den sogenannte "Influencer" absondern, selbst wenn dies wiederlegbar falsch ist.
Nazi-Symbolik in Computerspielen zu normalisieren finde ich gerade in unserer durch die hohe soziale Vernetzung leicht zu beeinflussende Gesellschaft problematisch.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2018)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Gerade leicht zu beeinflussende und ungebildete *Jugendliche* könnten negativ beeinflusst werden.



Die Spiele wären aber 18 oder anders ausgedrückt "*Keine* Jugendfreigabe"

Wenn Händler wie Eltern sich daran halten, sollten Jugendliche gar nicht an diese Spiele rankommen.


----------



## Zybba (9. August 2018)

KSPilo schrieb:


> ...


Du bist also der Meinung, dass lieber weiterhin Verfremdungen und regelrechte mehrstufige Selbstzensuren wie in dem letzten Wolfenstein durchgeführt werden sollen?
Wie so ein Umgang mit der deutschen Geschichte besser vermittelt werden soll ist mir unklar.


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Du bist also der Meinung, dass lieber weiterhin Verfremdungen und regelrechte mehrstufige Selbstzensuren wie in dem letzten Wolfenstein durchgeführt werden sollen?
> Wie so ein Umgang mit der deutschen Geschichte besser vermittelt werden soll ist mir unklar.



abgesehen davon kommt dazu, dass er ignoriert das viele sich einfach die Internationale Version organisieren, so Wolfenstein für die Xbone aus Holland kaufen ist jetzt auch nicht SO das Hindernis und dass es gefährlicher ist, die Nazis von damals auf einen Sockel zu stellen und alles klein reden zu reden, siehe die Verdrängungspolitik der DDR zu dem Thema oder die Frage ob man Witze über Nazis machen sollte (die Antwort ist nicht sollte sondern man muss über die Witze machen)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Spiele wären aber 18 oder anders ausgedrückt "*Keine* Jugendfreigabe"
> 
> Wenn Händler wie Eltern sich daran halten, sollten Jugendliche gar nicht an diese Spiele rankommen.


Warum sollten die Spiele zwingend ab 18 sein? 

Würde Null Sinn ergeben, Filme mit enthaltener NS-Symbolik finden sich doch auch in fast allen Altersfreigaben-Begrenzungen.

Demnach müssten theoretisch auch Spiele abseits von Egoshootern auch eine roten Flatschen tragen selbst wenn das Hakenkreuz nur für wenige Szenen sichtbar sind? Das wäre pure Holzhammer-Methodik.


----------



## lumigla (9. August 2018)

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen auf einer Airshow in Duxford (bei Cambridge). Dort gab es alte Deutsche Kampfflugzeuge, wie die ME109 etc., in Originalbemalung - mit Hakenkreuz am Leitwerk.
In Deutschland wäre das keine gute Idee...
Ich finde, man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen, besonders, wenn das Hakenkreuz nebst Lackierung und Verkehrsmittel aus der Zeit als zeitgeschichtliches Dokument wirkt und nicht als politische Erklärung.
Ähnlich sehe ich das auch mit Spielen.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Warum sollten die Spiele zwingend ab 18 sein?


Klar kann Ausnahmen geben, wie Adventures und Echtzeitstrategie. Aber die meisten Spiele mit dem Setting waren (Ego-)Shooter und die sind von Haus aus meist ab 18 heutzutage (paar wenige Ausnahmen sind ab 16)


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. August 2018)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Das Verbot von NSDAP- bzw. Nazi-Symbolik führt(e) wenigstens dazu, dass sich Leute mit dem Grund dafür auseinandersetzen und gefragt bzw. hinterfragt wird, warum Swastika, die seit jahrtausenden in vielen alten Kulturen eigentlich als religiöses Glückssymbol galten und gelten, in Deutschland verboten wurden.
> Nazi-Symbolik in gewaltverherrlichenden Video-Spielen, da oft von Jugendlichen konsumiert, führt meiner Meinung nach eher zu einer Desensibilisierung und Normalisierung. Hemmschwellen solche Symbolik wieder öffentlich zu verwenden, werden damit herabgesetzt. Gerade leicht zu beeinflussende und ungebildete Jugendliche könnten negativ beeinflusst werden.
> Dass es mit der Bildung bei der heutigen Jugend nicht weit her ist und diese sich sehr leicht negativ beeinflussen lassen, sieht man schon seit Jahren auf diversen Social Media-Platformen. Es wird nicht hinterfragt, sondern blindlings jeder Scheiß geglaubt den sogenannte "Influencer" absondern, selbst wenn dies wiederlegbar falsch ist.
> Nazi-Symbolik in Computerspielen zu normalisieren finde ich gerade in unserer durch die hohe soziale Vernetzung leicht zu beeinflussende Gesellschaft problematisch.



Auch Jugendliche sind dazu in der Lage, den Kontext zu erkennen. Mir ist außerdem kein Spiel bekannt, dass den Nationalsozialismus in irgendeiner Form propagiert oder gar glorifiziert. Im Gegenteil. Merke: Die Darstellung von NS-Symbolen allein beeinflusst erstmal gar nichts und hat erstmal auch keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Spiel selbst, auf die Story oder die Inszenierung selbiger. Abgesehen davon, dass NS-Symbolik in jeder (frei auf Netflix und im TV zugänglichen) Nazi-Doku zu sehen ist. Nazis waren in massentauglichen AAA-Titeln stets das Feindbild und da würde auch die offene Darstellung entsprechender Symbole nichts ändern.

Ach ja...Jugendliche sind das Erzeugnis der voran gegangenen Generation.  Weiß ja nicht, wie alt du bist, aber bevor man über Jugendliche schimpft und ihnen Unfähigkeit vorwirft, sollte man sich als der ältere Mensch stets an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (9. August 2018)

Na, mal schauen was das noch für Auswirkungen haben kann.
Evtl. werden jetzt die alten Spiele nochmal dafür gepatcht?
Evtl. macht EA ja mit BFV den ersten Schritt und lässt das Spiel mit Hakenkreuzen veröffentlichen.
Ansonsten aber zu begrüßen.


----------



## lumigla (9. August 2018)

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen auf einer Airshow in Duxford (bei Cambridge). Dort gab es alte Deutsche Kampfflugzeuge, wie die ME109 etc., in Originalbemalung - mit Hakenkreuz am Leitwerk.
In Deutschland wäre das keine gute Idee...
Ich finde, man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen, besonders, wenn das Hakenkreuz nebst Lackierung und Verkehrsmittel aus der Zeit als zeitgeschichtliches Dokument wirkt und nicht als politische Erklärung.
Ähnlich sehe ich das auch mit Spielen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. August 2018)

Endlich kehrt ein bisschen Vernunft in diesem komplett irrationalen Staat ein...


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. August 2018)

KSPilo schrieb:


> Das Verbot von NSDAP- bzw. Nazi-Symbolik führt(e) wenigstens dazu, dass sich Leute mit dem Grund dafür auseinandersetzen und gefragt bzw. hinterfragt wird, warum Swastika, die seit jahrtausenden in vielen alten Kulturen eigentlich als religiöses Glückssymbol galten und gelten, in Deutschland verboten wurden.
> Nazi-Symbolik in gewaltverherrlichenden Video-Spielen, da oft von Jugendlichen konsumiert, führt meiner Meinung nach eher zu einer Desensibilisierung und Normalisierung. Hemmschwellen solche Symbolik wieder öffentlich zu verwenden, werden damit herabgesetzt. Gerade leicht zu beeinflussende und ungebildete Jugendliche könnten negativ beeinflusst werden.
> Dass es mit der Bildung bei der heutigen Jugend nicht weit her ist und diese sich sehr leicht negativ beeinflussen lassen, sieht man schon seit Jahren auf diversen Social Media-Platformen. Es wird nicht hinterfragt, sondern blindlings jeder Scheiß geglaubt den sogenannte "Influencer" absondern, selbst wenn dies wiederlegbar falsch ist.
> Nazi-Symbolik in Computerspielen zu normalisieren finde ich gerade in unserer durch die hohe soziale Vernetzung leicht zu beeinflussende Gesellschaft problematisch.



Wenn so etwas glorifiziert wird, dann wird das auch weiterhin keine Altersfreigabe bekommen. Aber hier in den Spielen wie Wolfenstein kämpft man ja gegen die Nazis. Und es weiß auch jeder, dass man gegen Nazis kämpft, aber es heißt in der deutschen Version Regime. Alleine das ist doch schon bissl albern oder?


----------



## Raen (9. August 2018)

Betrachtet man das ganze aus Sicht großer Publisher wird sich an den Spielen wohl eher nichts ändern, da die Prüfung erst in einem späten oder gar finalen Stadium des Spiels erfolgen kann. Es ist also ein Risiko für den Publisher bis zu dieser Prüfung abzuwarten und dann im Zweifel alle Symbole zu ersetzen. Dazu kommt, dass die Gesetzeslage wie so oft sehr schwammig formuliert ist und ohne Präzedenzfall kaum einzuschätzen ist, ob ein Spiel durch die Prüfung kommt oder nicht.
Trotzdem ist es ein Anfang und ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer, dass in Zukunft Spiele (aus gesellschaftlicher Sicht) auf einer Ebene mit Filmen stehen dürfen.


----------



## Zybba (9. August 2018)

Raen schrieb:


> Betrachtet man das ganze aus Sicht großer Publisher wird sich an den Spielen wohl eher nichts ändern, da die Prüfung erst in einem späten oder gar finalen Stadium des Spiels erfolgen kann. Es ist also ein Risiko für den Publisher bis zu dieser Prüfung abzuwarten und dann im Zweifel alle Symbole zu ersetzen.


Guter Punkt!

Naja, ist ja eh klar.
Erst mal sprechen wir nur von der theoretischen Möglichkeit.
Wie die Umsetzung dann letzten Endes aussieht, muss man sehen...



Obwohl: Erfolgt die Prüfung nicht eh verhältnismäßig früh?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2018)

Raen schrieb:


> Betrachtet man das ganze aus Sicht großer Publisher wird sich an den Spielen wohl eher nichts ändern, da die Prüfung erst in einem späten oder gar finalen Stadium des Spiels erfolgen kann.


 Der Publisher kann doch einfach die internationale sowie eine deutsche, "zensierte" Version vorlegen - bisher waren ja eh zwei Versionen nötig, das ist also kein höherer Aufwand. Und wenn die internationale Version das ok bekommt, wird die angepasste deutsche Version einfach eingestampft.

Zudem können sich die Publisher mit Sicherheit frühzeitig an die USK wenden und schon im Vorfeld klären, was denn ok wäre. Viel zu besprechen gibt es aber IMHO eh nicht, denn so gut wie kein Game für den Massenmarkt wird mit den Symbolen irgendeine Art von Glorifzierung als Message übermitteln, außer in dem Sinne, dass gezeigt wird, dass die Glorifizierung eben NICHT gut war. Da müsste es also schon ein krasses Spartenspiel sein, das mit seinem Antrag scheitert, weil es die Symbole zu positiv verwendet oder etwas verharmlost.


Ein interessanter Grenzfall wären vermutlich Strategiespiele. Ob es bei was wie zB Sudden Strike okay wäre, dass man in der Kampagne die Deutschen spielt UND die Symbole für die eigenen Fahrzeuge verwendet werden? Da schaut die USK sicher genau hin, ob das Nazi-Regime eher positiv dargestellt wird oder ob die Story Elemente beinhaltet, aus denen hervorgeht, dass die Soldaten nur ihre Pflicht taten und vlt sogar eigentlich eher gegen die Ideen Hitlers&co waren.


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2018)

Ich werde die deutsche Obsession mit dem Hakenkreuz (als Aussenstehender) wohl nie wirklich in seinem ganzen Ausmass begreifen können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich werde die deutsche Obsession mit dem Hakenkreuz (als Aussenstehender) wohl nie wirklich in seinem ganzen Ausmass begreifen können.


Ich auch nicht. Auch als Deutscher nicht. Nun habe ich nicht wirklich sonderlich viele Spiele mit WW2-Thematik in meiner Sammlung, aber dass in alten Indy-Spielen, im uralten "Medal of Honor" oder sonst wo dieses böse Zeichen fehlt war mir schon damals ziemlich wumpe. Und ist es auch heute noch, denn die Spiele funktionierten für mich auch so. Es reicht ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand um in Nazi-Schurken auch Nazi-Schurken zu erkennen.


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Auch als Deutscher nicht. Nun habe ich nicht wirklich sonderlich viele Spiele mit WW2-Thematik in meiner Sammlung, aber dass in alten Indy-Spielen, im uralten "Medal of Honor" oder sonst wo dieses böse Zeichen fehlt war mir schon damals ziemlich wumpe. Und ist es auch heute noch, denn die Spiele funktionierten für mich auch so. Es reicht ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand um in Nazi-Schurken auch Nazi-Schurken zu erkennen.



Mir kommt das manchmal so vor wie bei Harry Potter, bei dem man Voldemort auch immer als du-weisst-schon-wer benennt:



Spoiler



Wobei dies ja im 7. Teil dann durchaus Sinn macht, weil dort der Name Voldemort mit einem Ortungszauber verknüpft ist.



Man räumt also einem Wort oder in diesem Fall einem Symbol eine inhärente Macht zu. Erhält man diese Macht dadurch nicht viel mehr am Leben, als wenn man von Anfang an "das Böse beim Namen nennen" würde?


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich werde die deutsche Obsession mit dem Hakenkreuz (als Aussenstehender) wohl nie wirklich in seinem ganzen Ausmass begreifen können.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Auch als Deutscher nicht. Nun habe ich nicht wirklich sonderlich viele Spiele mit WW2-Thematik in meiner Sammlung, aber dass in alten Indy-Spielen, im uralten "Medal of Honor" oder sonst wo dieses böse Zeichen fehlt war mir schon damals ziemlich wumpe. Und ist es auch heute noch, denn die Spiele funktionierten für mich auch so. Es reicht ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand um in Nazi-Schurken auch Nazi-Schurken zu erkennen.


Es geht bei _Wolfenstein _& Co ja nicht um das Hakenkreuz, sondern darum, die Geschichte so zu erleben, *wie sie von den Autoren ursprünglich geschrieben wurde*.

Wenn die Autoren die Nazis hinter einer Wolfssekte verstecken wollen und das deshalb *in sämtlichen Versionen international *so erzählen, wäre ja alles ok.

Aber die Macher erzählen eine Story, *die sich mit Nazis *beschäftigt. Nicht mit Mafia-Auftragsmördern oder militanten Sektenangehörigen, sondern *mit Nazis*. *Das *ist ihr gewähltes Szenario; *diese *Geschichte wollen sie erzählen. Und dazu gehört - _gerade _bei Nazis - eben auch eine ordentliche Portion visuelle Propaganda - man könnte fast sagen: Je mehr Hakenkreuze, umso authentischer.

Es ist nicht "die deutsche Obsession mit dem Hakenkreuz", sondern schlicht der Wunsch nach einer *Uncut *Version.


----------



## Wizard99 (10. August 2018)

Himmel! Das wurde jetzt aber auch mal Zeit. Erstens, Videospiele unter ähnlich künstlerischem Aspekt zu bewerten wie Filme und zweitens, dieses Beispiel an oftmals sinnfreier Bevormundung zu entschärfen.

Es geht ja nicht um die NS-Symbole, wie Viele hier schon schrieben, es geht um die realistische Darstellung, die Immersion in Spiele. Wenn in Spielen die Nazis als die Bösen dargestellt werden, dann ist das zumindest von der Aussage her korrekt. Dann sollen auch die historisch korrekten Symbole dieser Zeit verwendet werden dürfen, denn jede "Anpassung" zieht den gesamten Plot ins Lächerliche. Wenn Bethesda dann Hitler noch den Bart raubt - sicherlich keine USK-Vorgabe - dann ist das das Sahnehäubchen an Lächerlichkeit (die Bethesda vermutlich damit einfach nur demonstrieren wollte).

Kurzum, Zeit wird's und ich bin gespannt, wie mutig sich die Publisher nun geben werden.


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist nicht "die deutsche Obsession mit dem Hakenkreuz", sondern schlicht der Wunsch nach einer *Uncut *Version.



Da bin ich wohl dann ganz auf Deiner Seite. Mit Obsession meine ich eben dieses fest in der deutschen Kultur verankerte Bedürfnis, die NS-Symbolik so gründlich wie nur möglich aus dem Blickfeld verschwinden lassen zu wollen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl dann ganz auf Deiner Seite. Mit Obsession meine ich eben dieses fest in der deutschen Kultur verankerte Bedürfnis, die NS-Symbolik so gründlich wie nur möglich aus dem Blickfeld verschwinden lassen zu wollen.



na ja, was die reale welt angeht, finde ich das auch äußerst begrüßenswert. in film und tv (jetzt vielleicht auch games) wimmelt es hingegen geradezu von ns-symbolik.


----------



## Batze (10. August 2018)

Brauchbarer vom Spiel her werden die Spiele dann aber nicht, oder? 
Also ich weiß nicht was hier so einige haben mit den Symbolen in WW Spielen, also mir war das schon immer total Schnuppe solange das Spiel im allgemeinen mich fesseln konnte und irgendwelche Symbole haben da mit am wenigsten beigetragen. Und das wir teilweise auseinandergepflückte Beta Spiele vorgesetzt bekommen eventuell noch mit der Lootbox Thematik wird sich dadurch auch nicht ändern, oder?
Ich kann ja verstehen das der ein oder andere voll darauf abfährt um die Ecke zu luken um ein NS Symbol zu erhaschen, einige brauchen das wohl um in Fahrt zu kommen, aber mMn wird das viel zu Hoch gespielt. Bei den Entwicklern kann ich es schon eher verstehen, die müssen dann eventuell nicht noch verschiedene Versionen raus bringen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Brauchbarer vom Spiel her werden die Spiele dann aber nicht, oder?
> Also ich weiß nicht was hier so einige haben mit den Symbolen in WW Spielen, also mir war das schon immer total Schnuppe solange das Spiel im allgemeinen mich fesseln konnte und irgendwelche Symbole haben da mit am wenigsten beigetragen. Und das wir teilweise auseinandergepflückte Beta Spiele vorgesetzt bekommen eventuell noch mit der Lootbox Thematik wird sich dadurch auch nicht ändern, oder?
> Ich kann ja verstehen das der ein oder andere voll darauf abfährt um die Ecke zu luken um ein NS Symbol zu erhaschen, einige brauchen das wohl um in Fahrt zu kommen, aber mMn wird das viel zu Hoch gespielt. Bei den Entwicklern kann ich es schon eher verstehen, die müssen dann eventuell nicht noch verschiedene Versionen raus bringen.



Warum auch immer reduzieren es einige immer nur auf Hakenkreuz zeigen oder nicht. Das ist aber nicht der Tenor der meisten Usern die hier für die Abschaffung der Restriktion sind. Ein perfektes Beispiel bildet für mich da zum Beispiel Wolfenstein 1 und 2. Denn in der deutschen Fassung wurde, außer der nationalsozialistischen Zeichen, noch einiges anderes verändert, um in Deutschland reibungslos auf den Markt zu kommen. Aus Hitler wurde Heiler, was noch zu verkraften ist, aber auch im Storydesign wurde einiges umgeschrieben, wie zum Beispiel KZ Szenen und der Antisemitismus des "Regimes". Wie Worrel schon geschrieben hat, damit erlebt man nicht mehr die vom Designer erdachte Geschichte, sondern eine beschnittene Fassung, wodurch aus meiner Sicht oft die Gefahr besteht Konsistenz und Logik des Gesamtwerks zu gefährden.

Gerade aber bei Wolfenstein rechne ich nicht mit einem zufriedenstellenden Uncut-Patch, da es hier nicht nur Assets undTexturen sind die ersetzt werden müssten, sondern auch einiges neu vertont werden müsste. Vielleicht hat man das noch in der Schublade, aber darauf verlassen würde ich mich nicht, da Synchronsprecher meist per Wort bezahlt werden,


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (10. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Brauchbarer vom Spiel her werden die Spiele dann aber nicht, oder?
> Also ich weiß nicht was hier so einige haben mit den Symbolen in WW Spielen, also mir war das schon immer total Schnuppe solange das Spiel im allgemeinen mich fesseln konnte und irgendwelche Symbole haben da mit am wenigsten beigetragen. Und das wir teilweise auseinandergepflückte Beta Spiele vorgesetzt bekommen eventuell noch mit der Lootbox Thematik wird sich dadurch auch nicht ändern, oder?
> Ich kann ja verstehen das der ein oder andere voll darauf abfährt um die Ecke zu luken um ein NS Symbol zu erhaschen, einige brauchen das wohl um in Fahrt zu kommen, aber mMn wird das viel zu Hoch gespielt. Bei den Entwicklern kann ich es schon eher verstehen, die müssen dann eventuell nicht noch verschiedene Versionen raus bringen.



Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber für mich ist es sehr viel angenehmer, endlich mal die UK Fassung spielen zu können ohne mich dabei wie ein Verbrecher fühlen zu müssen. Ob da nun auf irgendwelchen Kisten oder Flaggen ein Hakenkreuz ist, ist dabei eher zweitrangig für mich, zugegebenermaßen aber auch nicht komplett unwichtig. Es gehört für mich einfach dazu, dass bei Wolfenstein nur die Deutschen deutsch sprechen und der Rest eben Englisch. Besonders störend finde ich diese lachhaften Story- und Namensänderungen.


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Brauchbarer vom Spiel her werden die Spiele dann aber nicht, oder?


Ja dann können wir die Handlung doch direkt  ganz woanders hin verfrachten - zB ins Mafia-verseuchte Chicago der 30er Jahre - das Setting ist dann zwar ein komplett anderes, aber "brauchbar" ist das Spiel dann genauso... ist dann halt "bloß" ein völlig anderes Setting als in der internationalen Version ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. August 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber für mich ist es sehr viel angenehmer, endlich mal die UK Fassung spielen zu können ohne mich dabei wie ein Verbrecher fühlen zu müssen.


Dann bist du doch aber selbst Schuld dran.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (10. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dann bist du doch aber selbst Schuld dran.



Naja so halb. Der Besitz ist kein Problem, aber soweit ich weiß, ist die Weitergabe an einen Freund schon eine Straftat.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. August 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Naja so halb. Der Besitz ist kein Problem, aber soweit ich weiß, ist die Weitergabe an einen Freund schon eine Straftat.



nur bei beschlagnahmten Spielen ist das der Fall, nicht bei indizierten


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (10. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> nur bei beschlagnahmten Spielen ist das der Fall, nicht bei indizierten


Ja, indizierte kann man ja auch unter der Ladentheke in Deutschland kaufen, die dürfen nur nicht bewroben werden. Sind die Auslandsfassungen von Wolfenstein denn nur indiziert? Dachte immer. die seien beschlagnahmt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl dann ganz auf Deiner Seite. Mit Obsession meine ich eben dieses fest in der deutschen Kultur verankerte Bedürfnis, die NS-Symbolik so gründlich wie nur möglich aus dem Blickfeld verschwinden lassen zu wollen.


 Das ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, wie kann man das nicht verstehen?. Man wollte möglichst jeden visuellen Hinweis auf die Nazis "nie wieder" sehen, auch verhindern, dass Unverbesserliche die Symbole weiterhin offen verwenden dürfen. Und gerade Games sind ja erst seit kurzer Zeit auch gesellschaftlich über die Schwelle "Kinderkram oder Kunst" geschritten, daher war es bei Games lange Zeit viel schwerer als zB bei Filmen. 

Inzwischen macht das "Verbot" aber halt immer weniger Sinn, denn statt Hakenkreuz verwenden die Leute halt Symbole oder Kürzel, bei denen sowieso jeder weiß, was gemeint ist. Und solange es keine öffentliche positive Propagierung der Symbole ist, spricht eben immer weniger dagegen, es strikt zu verbieten - das haben die Jugendschützer nun auch erkannt.


----------



## LOX-TT (10. August 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Sind die Auslandsfassungen von Wolfenstein denn nur indiziert?



Meines Wissens ja


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach, wie kann man das nicht verstehen?



Indem man nicht in Deutschland lebt und daher ev. "das Gewicht der Landes-Geschichte" nicht so spürt?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post–World_War_II_legality_of_Nazi_flags

Ich war schon immer der Meinung, dass Zensur nicht der beste Weg ist, um unerwünschte Gesinnungen zu unterbinden: Indem man sie "unsichtbar" macht, verschwinden sie ja nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Indem man nicht in Deutschland lebt und daher ev. "das Gewicht der Landes-Geschichte" nicht so spürt?


 Was hat das damit zu tun? ^^  ich persönlich habe noch nicht mal direkt "Betroffene" in meinem Umkreis, mein Vater ist nicht aus D, die Eltern meiner Mutter haben es nie thematisiert, ich habe nie etwas in dieser Art "gespürt". Ich fand es aber schon immer plausibel, dass nach einem solch grauenvollen Regime die Dinge, die es repräsentierten, unerwünscht sind, zumindest und vor allem wenn es um den privaten Gebrauch oder um "Spaß" geht. Ich würde das genau so gut verstehen, wenn zB im Irak keine Symbole mehr verwendet werden dürften, die Saddam Hussein für seine Herrschaft als "Markenlogo" missbraucht hat.




> Ich war schon immer der Meinung, dass Zensur nicht der beste Weg ist, um unerwünschte Gesinnungen zu unterbinden: Indem man sie "unsichtbar" macht, verschwinden sie ja nicht.


 Das ist ja eine ganz andere Frage, ob man damit die Gesinnungen sinnvoll unterbinden kann. Aber es müsste doch einleuchten, dass man vor allem in der Nachkriegszeit solche Symbole nun echt nirgends mehr sehen wollte, allein schon um auch nach außen hin zu zeigen, dass man mit dieser Ideologie nichts mehr zu tun haben will. Das ist doch einfach nur ein logischer Schritt, ich weiß nicht, was man daran nicht verstehen könnte.


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...vor allem in der Nachkriegszeit...



Wann "endet" denn diese Nachkriegszeit? Beim nächsten Krieg? Oder gilt die jetzt einfach bis in alle Ewigkeiten?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist doch einfach nur ein logischer Schritt, ich weiß nicht, was man daran nicht verstehen könnte.



Es ist nicht die Logik, die sich meinem Verständnis entzieht, es ist die Vehemenz <- wobei dies jetzt einfach eine subjektive Empfindung meinerseits ist.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wann "endet" denn diese Nachkriegszeit? Beim nächsten Krieg? Oder gilt die jetzt einfach bis in alle Ewigkeiten?


 Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Mit der Nachkriegszeit meinte ich die Zeit von 1945 bis ca 1960. Dass man damals die Symbole auf keinen Fall mehr sehen wollte, ist ja wohl klar. Und von damals stammen eben die Gesetze. Dass die Gesetze bis heute noch so streng sind hat nun mal auch damit zu tun, dass noch immer Opfer des Regimes leben und zurecht komisch gucken würden, wenn man das alles einfach mal so komplett freigeben würde, so nach dem Motto "genug getrauert" - das geht nicht. Hinzu kommt, dass es leider immer noch oder auch wieder zu viele Vollidioten gibt, die mit Freude Hakenkreuz-Symbole präsentieren würden. Man hatte vlt gedacht, dass es 30-40 Jahre nach Kriegende die Leute eigentlich begriffen haben sollten - wenn das so gewesen wäre, hätte man die Gesetze sicher schon längst entschärft. Denn solchen Holzköpfen sollte man das Feld nicht freimachen. Das ist dann auch keine normale Meinungsfreiheit mehr, wenn jemand bewusst so rumläuft, sondern eine klare indirekte Zustimmung zu Volksverhetzung und Massenmord. Das gilt selbstverständlich auch für andere Orgnanisationen/Regime, die verboten sind, zB Özalan-Flaggen oder IS-Fahnen usw.




> Es ist nicht die Logik, die sich meinem Verständnis entzieht, es ist die Vehemenz <- wobei dies jetzt einfach eine subjektive Empfindung meinerseits ist.


 Ich finde es gar nicht so vehement. Ich finde es richtig, dass die Symbole noch immer für gewisse "Einsatzzwecke" verboten bleiben sollen und dass sich Journalisten, Verbände und Verbände aufhorchen, wenn die Symbole irgendwo auftauchen und man dann diskutiert, ob dies nicht den "Nazis" entgegenkommt . Man kann doch auch nicht sagen "meine Mutter und ich sind nach dem Krieg geboren, daher wollen wir - wenn wir Bock haben - mit nem Hakenkreuz-Shirt rumlaufen dürfen - Freedom of speech!!!!11111!!!Elfelf      Bei Games wurde das ja schon lange diskutiert, viele haben ja eh schon gesagt, dass eine Firma vor Gericht schon seit vielen Jahren erfolgreich wäre, wenn sie auf eine Zulassung ihres Spieles bestehen, bei dem die Feinde Hakenkreuze tragen. Es hat sich halt bisher noch keiner getraut. Durch ein Mini-Satire-Game von Funk (gehört zu den öffentlich rechtlichen) kam das nun ins Rollen, weil die vor Gericht gewonnen hatten. In dem Spiel im Oldschool-Stil macht Gauland (AfD Vorsitzender) einen Special-Move, der in der Luft kurz wie ein Hakenkreuz aussieht. 

Was aber zB IMHO immer noch ok ist: Modellflugzeuge oder Panzer mit verfassungs-gemäßen Symbolen statt Hakenkreuzen. Ich will jedenfalls nicht, dass "Nazis" sich schön ihre Spielzeug-Todesmaschinen auch noch stolz per Hakenkreuz aufs Regal stellen können mit Versionen, die man hier in D im Spielzeugladen kaufen kann.


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man kann doch auch nicht sagen "meine Mutter und ich sind nach dem Krieg geboren, daher wollen wir - wenn wir Bock haben - mit nem Hakenkreuz-Shirt rumlaufen dürfen - Freedom of speech!!!!11111!!!Elfelf



Äh, warum nicht? Genau das kann man ja in den US of A! Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir persönlich lieber, wenn ich die Arschlöcher gleich mal von vorneherein eindeutig ausmachen kann, als das ich mir merken muss, dass jemand mit einem T-Shirt auf dem ein grosses "18" draufsteht _möglicherweise_ damit die Anfangsbuchstaben von Du-weisst-schon-wem (NICHT Voldemort!  ) meint.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Äh, warum nicht? Genau das kann man ja in den US of A!


 und das finde ich total scheiße. die USA gehen mir zu weit - irgendwo sollte eine Gesellschaft sich einig sein, dass gewisse Dinge einfach moralisch so unter aller Sau sind, dass sie als Beleidigung gelten oder verboten werden sollten. Vor allem ist das Land auch sehr heuchlerisch: Songs, in denen es um Sex geht, wurden jahrelang einkassiert, oben ohne am Strand ist ein no go - aber am gleichen Strand ein "Adolf is gerat"-Shirt, hey: c'mon: that's freedom of shit…  



> Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir persönlich lieber, wenn ich die Arschlöcher gleich mal von vorneherein eindeutig ausmachen kann, als das ich mir merken muss, dass jemand mit einem T-Shirt auf dem ein grosses "18" draufsteht _möglicherweise_ damit die Anfangsbuchstaben von Du-weisst-schon-wem (NICHT Voldemort!  ) meint.


 die betreffenden Leute erkennst du idr auch so. Die, die wirklich ein Hakenkreuz offen tragen würden, sorgen schon dafür, dass sie trotzdem als das zu erkennen sind, was sie sind. Eine Freigabe der Symbole würde aber für die Szene wie ein riesiger Sieg wahrgenommen werden, das sollte man daher nicht zulassen. Wenn Linke (zurecht) keine ACAB-Klamotten tragen dürfen, dann sollte es an sich noch klarer sein, dass man nicht mit Symbolen eines Massenmord-Regimes rumlaufen dürfen sollte.


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und das finde ich total scheiße. die USA gehen mir zu weit - irgendwo sollte eine Gesellschaft sich einig sein, dass gewisse Dinge einfach moralisch so unter aller Sau sind, dass sie als Beleidigung gelten oder verboten werden sollten. Vor allem ist das Land auch sehr heuchlerisch: Songs, in denen es um Sex geht, wurden jahrelang einkassiert, oben ohne am Strand ist ein no go - aber am gleichen Strand ein "Adolf is gerat"-Shirt, hey: c'mon: that's freedom of shit…



Und trotzdem leben über 300 Millionen Menschen mit diesem Freedom of Shit. Alles Unlogiker, was? 



Herbboy schrieb:


> die betreffenden Leute erkennst du idr auch so. Die, die wirklich ein Hakenkreuz offen tragen würden, sorgen schon dafür, dass sie trotzdem als das zu erkennen sind, was sie sind. Eine Freigabe der Symbole würde aber für die Szene wie ein riesiger Sieg wahrgenommen werden, das sollte man daher nicht zulassen. Wenn Linke (zurecht) keine ACAB-Klamotten tragen dürfen, dann sollte es an sich noch klarer sein, dass man nicht mit Symbolen eines Massenmord-Regimes rumlaufen dürfen sollte.



Nur wenn man sich etwas eingehender mit der Materie befasst - ein "18" auf einem Shirt hätte ich nie ohne entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen als potentiell Nazi eingestuft.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und trotzdem leben über 300 Millionen Menschen mit diesem Freedom of Shit. Alles Unlogiker, was?


 Wieso? ^^  Erstens weißt du ja nicht, ob die Mehrheit der Bürger dem Freedom of Shit in vollem Umfang zustimmt   und zweitens hab ich ja nicht gesagt, dass Leute, die eine komplette Meinungsfreiheit wollen, egal um was es geht, unlogisch sind. Es ging nur darum, dass du meintest, du könntest die Vorgaben&co in D nicht verstehen - das ist ein riesiger unterschied. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es bei einem Fall wie D logisch ist, dass die Mehrheit der Menschen, vor allem kurz nach dem Krieg, die mit dem Regime verbundenen Dinge am liebsten nicht mehr sehen wollten und man es daher an sich sehr gut verstehen müsste, warum es diese Gesetze gibt. 

Ob man das wiederum gut findet, es über Verbote zu tun, ist eine völlig andere Frage. Aber es nicht zu verstehen, was du ja sagtest, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, weil die Beweggründe für die Verbote nun mal eigentlich auf der Hand liegen, logisch sind. Das heißt ja nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass man unlogisch ist, wenn man die Verbote falsch findet.  zB ist das Verhalten einiger Trump-Wähler aus deren Lebenssituation heraus total logisch - es ist aber sachlich gesehen dämlich und falsch, nicht aber "unlogisch".


Und diese Freedom of Speech ist in den USA ja eben NICHT immer gegeben. Bei bestimmten Themen gibt es Zensur/Verbote, zB selbst so was lächerliches wie "fuck" im TV zu sagen. Beim Glorifzieren eines Terrorregimes aber ist alles ok - das passt irgendwie nicht, ist heuchlerisch.



> Nur wenn man sich etwas eingehender mit der Materie befasst - ein "18" auf einem Shirt hätte ich nie ohne entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen als potentiell Nazi eingestuft.


 ich meinte an sich ganz andere weitere Hinweise. Wer ernsthaft GANZ offen ein Hakenkreuz tragen würde, der ist kein adretter Typ mit Hipsterbrille, bei dem man erst bei einem Blick aufs Shirt merkt, was das für einer ist...


----------



## solidus246 (10. August 2018)

Ja geil. Endlich. Wird Deutschland erwachsen ?


----------



## Frullo (10. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum diese Gesetze entstanden ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, warum sie aber nach über 80 Jahren nach dem Ende des Regimes immer noch grösstenteils so sind, wie sie entstanden sind, finde ich dann eben etwas... obsessiv
> Wieso? ^^  Erstens weißt du ja nicht, ob die Mehrheit der Bürger dem Freedom of Shit in vollem Umfang zustimmt   und zweitens hab ich ja nicht gesagt, dass Leute, die eine komplette Meinungsfreiheit wollen, egal um was es geht, unlogisch sind. Es ging nur darum, dass du meintest, du könntest die Vorgaben&co in D nicht verstehen - das ist ein riesiger unterschied. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es bei einem Fall wie D logisch ist, dass die Mehrheit der Menschen, vor allem kurz nach dem Krieg, die mit dem Regime verbundenen Dinge am liebsten nicht mehr sehen wollten und man es daher an sich sehr gut verstehen müsste, warum es diese Gesetze gibt.



Warum diese Gesetze entstanden ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, warum sie aber nach über 80 Jahren nach dem Ende des Regimes immer noch grösstenteils so sind, wie sie entstanden sind, finde ich dann eben etwas... obsessiv.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ob man das wiederum gut findet, es über Verbote zu tun, ist eine völlig andere Frage. Aber es nicht zu verstehen, was du ja sagtest, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, weil die Beweggründe für die Verbote nun mal eigentlich auf der Hand liegen, logisch sind. Das heißt ja nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass man unlogisch ist, wenn man die Verbote falsch findet.  zB ist das Verhalten einiger Trump-Wähler aus deren Lebenssituation heraus total logisch - es ist aber sachlich gesehen dämlich und falsch, nicht aber "unlogisch".



Kurzum gesagt: Es gibt diverse Arten von "Verständnis". Es gibt jenes, welches sich auf die Logik bezieht, und es gibt jenes welches darauf hinausläuft, dass man einen Standpunkt teilt oder zumindest diesem tendenziell positiv gegenübersteht. Nur hast Du, wie mir scheint, mein Unverständnis ganz einfach als Mangel an Ersterem wahrgenommen, warum auch immer... 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und diese Freedom of Speech ist in den USA ja eben NICHT immer gegeben. Bei bestimmten Themen gibt es Zensur/Verbote, zB selbst so was lächerliches wie "fuck" im TV zu sagen. Beim Glorifzieren eines Terrorregimes aber ist alles ok - das passt irgendwie nicht, ist heuchlerisch.



TV und "freedom of speech" sind 2 verschiedene Dinge. Ersteres sind private Gesellschaften, die sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer an einen Verhaltenscodex halten. Letzteres wird durch den Staat garantiert - Du darfst also FUCK so oft sagen, wie Du möchtest, ohne dass Du dafür verhaftet wirst 



Herbboy schrieb:


> ich meinte an sich ganz andere weitere Hinweise. Wer ernsthaft GANZ offen ein Hakenkreuz tragen würde, der ist kein adretter Typ mit Hipsterbrille, bei dem man erst bei einem Blick aufs Shirt merkt, was das für einer ist...



Da wäre ich mir nicht mal so sicher.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kurzum gesagt: Es gibt diverse Arten von "Verständnis". Es gibt jenes, welches sich auf die Logik bezieht, und es gibt jenes welches darauf hinausläuft, dass man einen Standpunkt teilt oder zumindest diesem tendenziell positiv gegenübersteht. Nur hast Du, wie mir scheint, mein Unverständnis ganz einfach als Mangel an Ersterem wahrgenommen, warum auch immer...


 du hättest ja einfach schreiben können "ich verstehe nicht, warum IMMER NOCH...", dann wäre das Thema schon längst erledigt... aber wenn du schreibst "Mit Obsession meine ich eben dieses fest in der deutschen Kultur verankerte Bedürfnis, die NS-Symbolik so gründlich wie nur möglich aus dem Blickfeld verschwinden lassen zu wollen.", dann liest sich das so, als verstündest du schon den Grundgedanken nicht.   dann wäre das ja nun geklärt.

Dass es heute immer noch argwöhnisch beäugt wird liegt eben vor allem an zwei Dingen. Zum einen leben eben noch immer Opfer bzw. direkte Nachkommen, die viel Leid von nicht mehr lebenden Opfern mitbekommen haben, so dass ein "ok, jetzt ist alles erlaubt" ein ziemlicher Schlag in deren Gesicht wäre. Stell Dir vor, man geht als Deutscher mit jüdischem Glauben, dessen Großeltern im KZ vergast wurden, davon aus, dass man - wie es nun mal seit Kriegsende ist - es in D nicht ertragen muss, dass einer grinsend mit einem Hakenkreuzshirt rumläuft, und dann trifft er auf eben solche Leute und muss es einfach so hinnehmen, nur weil der Gesetzgeber das Verbot nicht mehr für nötig hält. 

Das ist den USA, wenn auch auf einem ganz anderen Level, ebenso: konservative Familien schauen TV und gehen davon aus, dass dort niemals nie auch nur im Ansatz ein "Fuck" zu hören ist - wenn das dann gelockert würde, würde für die auch eine Welt zusammenbrechen. Egal ob ein "Fuck" nun gesetzlich oder per "Vereinbarung" verboten ist.


Zum anderen wäre eine Erlaubnis verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole eben ein echter Feiertag für die Rechten und andere Exremisten (man müsste dann ja eigentlich ALLE Symbole und Fahnen erlauben, wenn man Hakenkreuze&co freigibt). 

Beides sollte an sich einleuchten als Gründe dafür, dass man immer noch sehr vorsichtig mit dem Thema umgeht. Hätte es nie ein verbot gegeben, dann würde heute vermutlich kein Verbot neu entstehen. Aber es wurde nun mal eines beschlossen, und jetzt, GERADE jetzt mit dem Aufkeimen der Rechten, wäre ein Freigeben irre.




> TV und "freedom of speech" sind 2 verschiedene Dinge. Ersteres sind private Gesellschaften, die sich aus welchen Gründen auch immer an einen Verhaltenscodex halten. Letzteres wird durch den Staat garantiert - Du darfst also FUCK so oft sagen, wie Du möchtest, ohne dass Du dafür verhaftet wirst


 du weißt doch genau, wie ich das meine. Ich bin sicher, dass in den USA rein gesellschaftlich das Hakenkreuz auch als unter aller Sau wahrgenommen wird und ein Neo-Nazi, der stolz das Hakenkreuz trägt und solo auf eine Gruppe von jungen sozial schwachen Afroamerikanern trifft, Gott danken muss, wenn er nicht am nächsten Baum hängend aufgefunden wird...  




> Da wäre ich mir nicht mal so sicher.


 Doch, ganz sicher. Die "brav" aussehenden Neo-Nazis würden eben niemals (außer vlt im internen Kreis unter Neonazis) offen mit Hakenkreuz rumlaufen, weil sie harmlos wirken wollen. Die, die das tun würden, sind wiederum Kerle, die so oder so als das auffallen, was sie sind. Da brauchst du nicht wissen, was 88 bedeutet, um die zu entlarven. Die harmlos wirkenden Hipster-Nazis wiederum tragen sicher auch kleine Hinweise für "Insider", aber DIE würden eben niemals offen mit Hakenkreuz rumlaufen. Außer vlt. die AfD kommt auf >50%...


----------



## Raen (10. August 2018)

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung weiß ich, dass die USK das fertige Spiel benötigt um eine Freigabe zu erteilen (Stand 2012, wird sich aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht geändert haben), das Konzept oder das Gamedesign-Dokument reichen da bei Weitem nicht aus.  Und wenn man von vornherein eine deutsche Version erstellt hat, kann man diese auch verwenden, da muss man es nicht auf die Prüfung ankommen lassen. Jede Prüfung kostet nämlich Geld und dazu zählen nunmal auch Nachprüfungen (was für größere Publisher zugegebenermaßen nur ein Pfennigbetrag ist). 
Was letztlich unter den Aspekt Glorifizierung fällt ist außerdem nicht konkret beschrieben. Reicht es wenn der Protagonist gegen das "Regime" kämpft und muss es einen konkreten historischen Hintergrund haben? Fällt ein fiktives Szenario wie in Wolfenstein The new Colossus noch darunter oder nicht? Wo beginnt Kunst, wo fängt Geschmacklosigkeit an? Das alles lässt sich sehr subjektiv beantworten und ohne konkrete Formulierungen oder entsprechende Präzedensfälle kann man schlecht sagen, welche Spiele durch eine solche Prüfung kommen und welche nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (11. August 2018)

Was ist mit einem Spiel wie Silent Hunter wo man Deutscher ist ? Da Hakenkreuze in der Seekriegsflagge ? Das ist ein ganz großer Grenzfall z.B. Bei einem Wolfenstein oder ähnlichem sehe ich da im Vergleich 0 Probleme.


----------



## TobiWan82 (11. August 2018)

Ganz ehrlich @Herbboy, deine Beispiele und Vergleiche sind für meinen Geschmack zu sehr konstruiert und sind voll Doppelmoral.

Glaubst du im Ernst es macht einen Unterschied ob jemand mit einem Hakenkreuz auf dem Shirt dasteht, oder einem Shirt mit der Aufschrift HKNKRZ? Die Einzigen die das nicht verstehen sind im einstelligen Alter und die können meist auch nichts mit dem Symbol anfangen.

Auch empfinde ich es als haltloses Standart Argument, sobald man mal über den großen Teich guckt und aufzeigt das eine schwächere staatliche Zensur funktionieren kann, gleich mit den Nippeln zu wedeln. Das sind marginal kulturelle Unterschiede. Lauf mal unten ohne durch die Innenstadt und du wirst feststellen, dass auch bei uns Nacktheit kein generelles Recht ist.

Warum virtuelle Hakenkreuze ok sind, aber reale wieder verboten gehören macht meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Sinn. Warum ist ein SS-Panzer in einem Company of Heroes 3 OK, in einem Flames of War (ein 15mm Strategie Tabletop mit Schwerpunkt ww2, dessen Figuren oft Modelbauqualitat erreicht und auch dafür genutzt werden) aber sind das Pfosten wenn die Spieler das wollen. Meiner Erfahrung nach würde ich mir mehr sorgen um das Gedankengut einiger CoH Spieler machen, als um das der FoW Spieler. Worauf dort aber idr viel Wert gelegt wird, dass die Darstellung historisch akkurat ist. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich denke du misst mit zweierlei Maß und betreibst cherrypicking.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich @Herbboy, deine Beispiele und Vergleiche sind für meinen Geschmack zu sehr konstruiert und sind voll Doppelmoral.
> 
> Glaubst du im Ernst es macht einen Unterschied ob jemand mit einem Hakenkreuz auf dem Shirt dasteht, oder einem Shirt mit der Aufschrift HKNKRZ? Die Einzigen die das nicht verstehen sind im einstelligen Alter und die können meist auch nichts mit dem Symbol anfangen.


 Das ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied, und zwar vor allem für alle lebenden Opfer und deren Nachkommen. Der Unterschied ist nicht, dass man es in dem einen Fall direkt erkennt und in dem anderen vielleicht nicht, sondern der Unterschied ist, dass ein Bestehen des Verbotes auch eine Art von Respekt seitens des Gesetzgebers gegenüber der Betroffenen ist und es zudem auch - wie schon zig mal gesagt - ein Riesenfeiertag für alle Neonazis wäre, wenn sie die Symbole komplett offen tragen dürften. Was daran jetzt konstruiert sein soll, verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Wo habe ich denn irgendwas konstruiert? ^^ 

Ich weiß btw auch nicht, wie bescheuert man sein muss, wenn man nicht rechts ist und trotzdem dafür wäre, dass man Hakenkreuze&co künftig offen tragen dürfen soll. Welcher normale Mensch würde so was denn überhaupt wollen? Wie schon gesagt: wenn man es jetzt erlauben würde mit dem Argument "Meinungsfreiheit", dann müsste man auch zB Salafisten mit IS-Flaggen, Autonome mit "Bullenschweine"-Shirts ertragen, Rockerbanden mit ihren "Labels" usw. - wollen wir das? Ich weiß, dass manche Leute für komplett liberale Meinungsfreiheit sind, und wenn es noch kein Verbot geben würde, wäre ich auch nicht dafür, eines einzuführen. Aber D hat eben auch aus der Geschichte gelernt und wollte verhindern, dass erneut über Symbole eine Art Kult entsteht, so dass eben Hakenkreuze verboten wurden und auch immer wieder Fahnen&co von neueren extremistischen Organisationen verboten werden. 

Ich denke, dass meine Erklärungen auch einleuchtend sind wenn man sich fragt, warum ein Aufheben der Verbote für viele Leute ein Schlag ins Gesicht wäre. Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass wir hier in D bei einigen Dingen auch Grenzen haben, auch wenn sie oft nur symbolisch sind, weil die betreffenden Extremisten ihre Gesinnung natürlich auch anders zur Schau tragen können.






> Auch empfinde ich es als haltloses Standart Argument, sobald man mal über den großen Teich guckt und aufzeigt das eine schwächere staatliche Zensur funktionieren kann, gleich mit den Nippeln zu wedeln. Das sind marginal kulturelle Unterschiede. Lauf mal unten ohne durch die Innenstadt und du wirst feststellen, dass auch bei uns Nacktheit kein generelles Recht ist.


 Ich habe nicht von kompletter Nacktheit gesprochen und lediglich auf die Diskrepanz hingewiesen, dass zum einen oben ohne total verpöhnt ist, aber auf der anderen Seite dürfte mit einem Adolf-verherrlichendem Shirt rumlaufen. 

Mir ging es darum zu zeigen, dass die komplette Meinungsfreiheit viel schlimmere Dinge abdeckt als viele Dinge, die rein moralisch/kulturell auch schon nicht gerne gesehen sind, und dass in den USA eben oft mehr Aufregung wegen Nacktheit herrscht als wegen Dingen, die ekelhaft menschenverachtend sind und wegen der Freedom of Speech geschluckt werden müssen. 



> Warum virtuelle Hakenkreuze ok sind, aber reale wieder verboten gehören macht meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Sinn.


 das hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt ^^   Ich habe ja selber zuvor schon in Zweifel gezogen, ob auch dann Hakenkreuze erlaubt wären, wenn man Deutsche spielt zB bei RTS-Games.



> Warum ist ein SS-Panzer in einem Company of Heroes 3 OK, in einem Flames of War (ein 15mm Strategie Tabletop mit Schwerpunkt ww2, dessen Figuren oft Modelbauqualitat erreicht und auch dafür genutzt werden) aber sind das Pfosten wenn die Spieler das wollen. Meiner Erfahrung nach würde ich mir mehr sorgen um das Gedankengut einiger CoH Spieler machen, als um das der FoW Spieler. Worauf dort aber idr viel Wert gelegt wird, dass die Darstellung historisch akkurat ist.


 ich selber würde mir meine Modelle auch authentisch "Ummodden", aber ich möchte nicht, dass man im Handel solche Modelle frei kaufen kann, weil das für einige wie eine Art "Fanartikel" wirken würde. Das muss eben nicht sein IMHO.



> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich denke du misst mit zweierlei Maß und betreibst cherrypicking.


 nö.


----------



## Chroom (11. August 2018)

Raen schrieb:


> Betrachtet man das ganze aus Sicht großer Publisher wird sich an den Spielen wohl eher nichts ändern, da die Prüfung erst in einem späten oder gar finalen Stadium des Spiels erfolgen kann. Es ist also ein Risiko für den Publisher bis zu dieser Prüfung abzuwarten und dann im Zweifel alle Symbole zu ersetzen. Dazu kommt, dass die Gesetzeslage wie so oft sehr schwammig formuliert ist und ohne Präzedenzfall kaum einzuschätzen ist, ob ein Spiel durch die Prüfung kommt oder nicht.
> Trotzdem ist es ein Anfang und ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer, dass in Zukunft Spiele (aus gesellschaftlicher Sicht) auf einer Ebene mit Filmen stehen dürfen.


Man könnte doch zuerst das Original mit Hakenkreuzen usw. zur Prüfung einreichen und bei evtl. nicht Freigabe  danach wieder entfernen. Das Game würde dann bei uns vielleicht ein wenig später erscheinen aber Mehraufwand sehe ich dadurch keinen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (11. August 2018)

Ähm, doch.

Denn du findest es als Argument gegen Hakenkreuze hinreichend das du hier nippel zeigen darfst (wobei man das auch nicht überall und zu jeder Zeit darf, aber das mal nur nebenbei) und bei dem Ami eben nicht. Das ist nichts anderes als cherrypicking und sehr konstruiert. Die Themen haben eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun, aber du willst ihre (in unseren Augen) prüde Mentalität als Platzhalter verwenden um gegen einen, aus meiner Sicht eher löblichen, persönlichen hohen Freiheitsgrad zu argumentieren.

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern du stammbaumtechnisch in der Hinterbliebenen Debatte aufgestellt bist. Ich kann leider sagen, dass es in meiner Familienhistorie beide Seiten gab. Allerdings nicht in einem Maße, dass ich befangen wäre, egal in welche Richtung, daher kann ich nur mutmaßen. Aber aus meiner Sicht wäre ich eher über das HKNKRZ angepisst, als über das Hakenkreuz. Denn es ist genauso offensichtlich und suggeriert zudem noch, dass der Gesetzgeber dich davor eh nicht schützen kann. 

Um mal in deinen Wortlaut zu bleiben. Ich weiß nicht wie bescheuert man sein muss um keinen Unterschied zu erkennen zwischen etwas als gut zu empfinden und etwas zu tolerieren. Nur weil ich Nazis als menschgewordene Rektalausscheidung wahrnehme, würde ich jetzt keinen Präzedenzfall daraus machen wollen. Zumal der Gesetzgeber mit Konstrukten wie "im offensichtlich verfassungswidrigen Sinne" über Mittel verfügt um es eben nicht propagandistisch missbrauchen zu lassen. Zudem ist es nicht staatliche Aufgabe Gesetze als Geste des Respekts zu etablieren sondern aufgrund der Prinzipien von Gleichheit und Gerechtigkeit, sowie zum Schutz der Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Allgemeinheit. Alles andere kann man gut finden oder halt nicht, gehört aber eben nicht zum juristischen Aufgabenbereich. Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, sollte Captain Schäferhundkrawatte und seine Ar***lö**er Fi**en Deutschland Partei ordentlich zulegen, heißt es wieder ganz fix "man sollte stolz sein auf seine Vergangenheit" und da muss nichts groß am Gesetz gedreht werden.

Und zu guter letzt. Warum sollte CoH mit Hakenkreuztextur io sein, ein Modelbau Aufkleber ist aber die Büchse der Pandora? Warum ist das eine ein Fanartikel und das andere halt besser für das Gesamtergebnis? Sorry, aber das ist die genannte Doppelmoral.


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. August 2018)

Ich bin ja selbst Freund der Glaubwürdigkeit. Daher würde es mich auch nicht stören, wenn Hakenkreuze in Spielen, die diese Thematik aufgreifen und in welcher Form auch immer verarbeiten, zu finden sind. Genauso habe ich nichts dagegen, wen NS-Symbole auf Modellbausätzen zu finden sind. Modelle sollen ja eine möglichst detailgetreue Nachbildung echter Vorbilder sein. Ich denke, da gehört es irgendwo ein Stück weit dazu, auch damals genutzte Symbole verwenden zu dürfen, wenn man will. Dabei ist mir aber auch klar, dass der ein oder andere Hitler-Fan sicher auch zugreifen würde, einfach weil...Hakenkreuz. Auf der anderen Seite stört mich das Fehlen selbiger allerdings auch nicht. Bin ja jahrelang damit zurecht gekommen.  

Was ich aber keinesfalls tolerieren kann und würde, ist das Tragen dieser Symbole in der Öffentlichkeit. Denn das ist stets ein klares Statement. Ich trage ja meine Metal Band-Shirts, weil ich damit das Statement "Ich höre Metal und Band X und Y sehr gerne und bin Fan" setzen will. Beim Tragen eines NS-Symboles, ob nun als Shirt oder als Tattoo oder als Haarschnitt (ja, auch sowas gibt es  ) ist es das gleiche. Damit stellt man nunmal öffentlich klar, ein massenmordendes Regime, sowie Faschismus und Rassismus zu befürworten. Und deshalb sollte NS-Symbolik in der Öffentlichkeit auch verboten bleiben.


----------



## EddWald (11. August 2018)

Ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln, und versuche mich ernsthaft in Leute hinein zu versetzen, denen die Darstellung solcher Elemente im Spielen wichtig ist. 

Meine Meinung: Mich interessierts n feuchten, ob das Kreuze oder schwarzen Entenfüße sind, und derartigen Realismus brauch ich pers. in Spielen nicht. Dann schalte ich lieber NTV ein und schaue eine der gefühlten zehntausend Nazi Dokus an.

Trotzdem ist es ein >>Fort<<schritt weg von einer Bevormundung hier in DE, die ihres gleichen sucht. Das nenne ich mal Evolution.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nur wenn man sich etwas eingehender mit der Materie befasst - ein "18" auf einem Shirt hätte ich nie ohne entsprechendes Hintergrundwissen als potentiell Nazi eingestuft.


Ist auch totaler Irrsinn ähnlich wie das in Städten mit KFZ Kennzeichen gemacht wird.
Google mal "shirt 18" ... das sind alles "Rechte Waren"


----------



## Gast1661893802 (12. August 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Genauso habe ich nichts dagegen, wen NS-Symbole auf Modellbausätzen zu finden sind. Modelle sollen ja eine möglichst detailgetreue Nachbildung echter Vorbilder sein. Ich denke, da gehört es irgendwo ein Stück weit dazu, auch damals genutzte Symbole verwenden zu dürfen, wenn man will.


Du wirst lachen, in den 70er/frühen 80er wurden u.a. Airfix Modellbausätze frei verkauft, wo auf Kartonverpackungen Historisch korrekte Bilder drauf waren und auch die Wasserzeichen alle Originalsymble beinhalteten.
Die Kartons standen natürlich offen im Schaufenster an belebten Strassen !


----------



## MichaelG (12. August 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ist auch totaler Irrsinn ähnlich wie das in Städten mit KFZ Kennzeichen gemacht wird.
> Google mal "shirt 18" ... das sind alles "Rechte Waren"



In Glauchau wurde ein Kennzeichen mit der Zahl 28 verboten. Hintergrund: Das heißt Blood&Honor und ist rechts ausgelegt. Treppenwitz dabei: Der Besitzer ist alles andere als Rechts, hatte das Kennzeichen fast 30 Jahre und wollte es jetzt bei einer Ummeldung übernehmen, Keine Chancen. Das ist idiotisch. Irgendwann kann man in jede Zahlenkombi rechte Tendenzen hineindeuten. In Meerane gab es eine Zeit lang eine rechte Gruppe die hatten Kennzeichen mit ZZ (in Andeutung auf SS). Oder ein Berufskollege von uns wollte seine Initialen im Kennzeichen haben. Nikolai. S. Den Rest kann man sich denken. Selbst SN wurde abgelehnt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. August 2018)

EddWald schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Mich interessierts n feuchten, ob das Kreuze oder schwarzen Entenfüße sind, und derartigen Realismus brauch ich pers. in Spielen nicht. Dann schalte ich lieber NTV ein und schaue eine der gefühlten zehntausend Nazi Dokus an.



Ist nicht so, dass ich das zwingend bräuchte, aber der Entwickler des Spiels hatte eine künstlerische Vision, die ich gerne weitgehend unverfälscht erleben würde. Habe es selten erlebt, dass ein Spiel durch Zensureingriffe besser wurde...


----------



## EddWald (13. August 2018)

@Wut Gamer

Ja hast recht. Es ist das Prinzip das da aneckt. So wie ich es im letzen Satz geschrieben hatte. Hab nichst gegen ein Jugendverbot von Filmen und Spielen, kein Problem.  Aber das hier ist keinen deu besser als, die damals unter der Nazi Flagge gedient haben. Zum Glück kommen und gehen Generationen, in diesem Falle.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ähm, doch.
> 
> Denn du findest es als Argument gegen Hakenkreuze hinreichend das du hier nippel zeigen darfst (wobei man das auch nicht überall und zu jeder Zeit darf, aber das mal nur nebenbei) und bei dem Ami eben nicht.


 nein, das hast du komplett falsch verstanden. Ich wollte da lediglich darauf hinaus, dass wir hier in D meines Erachtens sehr ausgewogen und nachvollziehbar bestimmte Verbote haben und in den USA manche Dinge sehr seltsam sind und eben WEIL es eine andere Kultur ist nicht auf uns anwendbar sind. 



> Das ist nichts anderes als cherrypicking und sehr konstruiert. Die Themen haben eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun, aber du willst ihre (in unseren Augen) prüde Mentalität als Platzhalter verwenden um gegen einen, aus meiner Sicht eher löblichen, persönlichen hohen Freiheitsgrad zu argumentieren.


 nein, ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass da eine gewisse Logik fehlt. Nacktheit zB ist bei einem Großteil der Amis gar nicht mehr so verpöhnt, aber wegen einer eher kleinen Gruppe, die aus konservativen Gründen darin beinah schon eine Todsünde sieht, nimmt man sehr viel Rücksicht darauf. Oder auch beim Thema "Fuck" &co.  Bei Themen, bei denen aber richtiger Hass verbreitet wird und Leute immer extremer werden und es echte Opfer von Gewalt&co gibt, ist wegen der Meinungsfreiheit alles erlaubt. DA darf jeder frei alles ausleben - bei anderen an sich harmlosen Dingen aber nicht, obwohl diese niemandem schaden außer das manch einer persönliche Moral verletzt sieht. Warum die Verletzung der persönlichen Moral über einer Verletzung der Persönlichkeit durch Hass und Beleidigung steht, finde ich halt seltsam. Darum ging es nur. An sich beschreibe ich ja gerade DAS, was du sagst: es ist eine andere Kultur und daher nicht auf uns ummünzbar. 




> Ich weiß nicht inwiefern du stammbaumtechnisch in der Hinterbliebenen Debatte aufgestellt bist. Ich kann leider sagen, dass es in meiner Familienhistorie beide Seiten gab. Allerdings nicht in einem Maße, dass ich befangen wäre, egal in welche Richtung, daher kann ich nur mutmaßen.


 ich habe weder das eine noch das andere. Mein Vater ist aus dem Ausland, mit deutschen Vorfahren, und väterlicherseits weiß ich da von nichts, was mit der Nazizeit zu tun hat. Mütterlicherseits gab es nur Oma und Opa, die waren ganz normale kleine "Fische", mein Opa war normaler Soldat und hat nie über den Krieg geredet, meine Oma war im Krieg in einem Fernmeldeamt. Beide haben bis zu ihrem Tod weder gut noch schlecht über die Nazis geredet, waren sehr neutral, wohnten in der Provinz in Süddeutschland und waren eher konservativ, so wie die meisten dort, aber auf keinen Fall merkbar rechts. Verwandte habe ich fast keine hier in D, ich habe also an sich eine völlig neutrale Sicht. Ich kenne auch keinen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, der mal etwas darüber erzählt hat, dass seine Vorfahren Täter oder Opfer waren im WK2. 

Gerade deswegen meine ich, dass ich die Dinge an sich sehr sachlich versuche zu bewerten. Es ist für mich völlig logisch, dass zB Hinterbliebene von KZ-Insassen es total schlimm finden würden, wenn man Nazis neu erlauben würde, mit Hakenkreuzen rumzulaufen, nur weil man sich bei der Meinungsfreiheit an den USA orientiert.



> Aber aus meiner Sicht wäre ich eher über das HKNKRZ angepisst, als über das Hakenkreuz. Denn es ist genauso offensichtlich und suggeriert zudem noch, dass der Gesetzgeber dich davor eh nicht schützen kann.


 das hört sich so an, als wäre es Dir recht, wenn der Gesetzgeber einen davor schützt - dann müsstest du einem Bestehen des Verbotes an sich doch klar zustimmen. Darum geht es ja: das Verbot wurde damals aus guten Gründen erstellt, es werden auch heute aus guten Gründen bestimmte Symbole&co neu verboten, um den Anhängern eben schwerer zu machen, ihre Gesinnung offen zu zeigen bzw. andere Leute damit offen zu beleidigen. Wenn man ein Verbot dann wieder aufhebt, wäre das ein großer Freudentag für die Anhänger - wer will das denn haben, nur mit dem Argument "persönliche Freiheit ausleben dürfen" ? Geht die Freiheit Dir SO weit? 





> Um mal in deinen Wortlaut zu bleiben. Ich weiß nicht wie bescheuert man sein muss um keinen Unterschied zu erkennen zwischen etwas als gut zu empfinden und etwas zu tolerieren.


 Das hast du falsch verstanden. Ich meinte damit nicht, dass du für Hakenkreuze seist., Aber ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, wenn man nur im Namen der Meinungsfreiheit ALLES erlauben will und damit indirekt dafür ist, dass durchgeknallte Rechte durch ein Aufheben des Verbotes feiernd mit Hakenkreuzflaggen durch die Straßen ziehen. Und auch wenn man etwas toleriert kann man ja trotzdem komplett dagegen sein und ein Verbot gutheißen. Ich würde es auch tolerieren, wenn ein Nazi mit Hakenkreuzflagge rumlaufen würde. Oder ein Autonomer vermummt und mit ACAB-Kappe. Oder wenn ein Salafist mit seiner Burka-tragenden Frau auf einem Marktplatz per Megaphon die Sharia verlangt und alle "Ungläubigen" beleidigt. Aber will trotzdem, dass man so was nicht erlaubt. Ich bin gegen eine Freiheit ohne wenn und aber, weil das wiederum die Freiheit anderer einschränkt, da sie den Scheiß ertragen müssen. Ich finde die "Verletzung" der Leute, die durch bestimmte Symbole beleidigt werden, deutlich schlimmer als die "Verletzung" der persönlichen Freiheit der Hetzer, nur weil sie bestimmte Dinge nicht offen zeigen dürfen. Was die pure Meinung angeht, sind wir ja D fast komplett meinungsfrei - man darf nur nicht jemanden ganz klar beleidigen oder pauschal klare Hetze gegen Minderheiten betreiben, also keinen Hass verbreiten. Die MEINUNG aber darf jeder sagen, außer man hat die Meinung, dass es keinen Holocaust gab.... 





> Und zu guter letzt. Warum sollte CoH mit Hakenkreuztextur io sein, ein Modelbau Aufkleber ist aber die Büchse der Pandora? Warum ist das eine ein Fanartikel und das andere halt besser für das Gesamtergebnis? Sorry, aber das ist die genannte Doppelmoral.


 Nein, das ist überhaupt keine Doppelmoral. Denn die Hakenkreuze in einem CoD hast du ja nur auf der Gegnerseite. Wenn man selber unter der Hakenkreuzflagge spielen könnte, wäre ich da genau so gegen wie gegen frei erhältliche Nazi-"Fanartikel".  Das ist aber ja nicht der Fall, du hast keine Hakenkreuze, wenn auf deutscher Seite spielst.

Und "Büchse der Pandorra" ist sowieso an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Es geht nur darum, dass ich es gut finde, wenn man hier in D NICHT in ganz normalen Läden Dinge, sogar Spielzeug kaufen kann, die sich "Nazis" mit Grinsen in ihre Vitrine stellen würden, sondern wer Hakenkreuze will, muss sich selber halt ein wenig mehr Mühe geben. Mehr nicht. Das ist an sich eher ein symbolisches Verbot, im wahrsten Sinne.


----------



## TobiWan82 (13. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ....


Ich glaube das wir bei vielen eigentlich auf der selben Welle reiten, aber uns etwas im Kreis drehen, da wir bei den Details aneinander vorbei reden. XD

Natürlich bin ich gegen das generelle Erlauben bestimmter Symbole und Abkürzungen wenn der Kontext suggeriert, dass da jemand das als politisches Statement nutzen möchte. 
Aber da sehe ich halt auch den wichtigsten Punkt. Ein generelles Verbot finde ich unsinnig. Der Staat hat andere Mittel als einfach nur ein Symbol zu verbieten. Daher ja auch mein Beispiel mit "offensichtlich Verfassungsfeindlich...". Würde man, statt sich auf geometrische Formen zu fixieren, die Gesetze kontextsensitiv gestalten, wäre es bei weitem effektiver. Ein Doppelblitz und Hakenkreuz auf einem RC Tiger Panzer bei einem Geschichtsfan und Modelbaufreak finde ich weniger bedenklich als ein Typ mit HKNKRZ Hoddie, der vor einem Asylantenheim "Wir sind das Volk" brüllt. Ersteres ist verboten, letzteres geht maximal als Ruhestörung durch. 

Das Glauchau Beispiel von MichaelG kenne ich zum Beispiel auch. Das ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür warum diese Art der Rechtsprechung keinen Sinn macht, denn die nette  Dame von der Verwaltung musste selber googlen warum es eigentlich verboten wurde. Das Kennzeichen als "DAS BÖSE!!11ELF!!" abzustempeln war einfach over the top. Wäre aber eine Horde Fleischmützenträger mit Blood&Honour Shirts bei einer Demo darf der Staat derzeit wiederum nicht eingreifen, obwohl man da kein Fachwissen braucht, was sie damit bewerben.


----------



## Worrel (13. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass da eine gewisse Logik fehlt. Nacktheit zB ist bei einem Großteil der Amis gar nicht mehr so verpöhnt, aber wegen einer eher kleinen Gruppe, die aus konservativen Gründen darin beinah schon eine Todsünde sieht, nimmt man sehr viel Rücksicht darauf. Oder auch beim Thema "Fuck" &co.


Siehe auch die TV Edits von _Basic Instinct_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gHDrH27g_M


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wir bei vielen eigentlich auf der selben Welle reiten, aber uns etwas im Kreis drehen, da wir bei den Details aneinander vorbei reden. XD
> 
> Natürlich bin ich gegen das generelle Erlauben bestimmter Symbole und Abkürzungen wenn der Kontext suggeriert, dass da jemand das als politisches Statement nutzen möchte.
> Aber da sehe ich halt auch den wichtigsten Punkt. Ein generelles Verbot finde ich unsinnig. Der Staat hat andere Mittel als einfach nur ein Symbol zu verbieten. Daher ja auch mein Beispiel mit "offensichtlich Verfassungsfeindlich...". Würde man, statt sich auf geometrische Formen zu fixieren, die Gesetze kontextsensitiv gestalten, wäre es bei weitem effektiver. Ein Doppelblitz und Hakenkreuz auf einem RC Tiger Panzer bei einem Geschichtsfan und Modelbaufreak finde ich weniger bedenklich als ein Typ mit HKNKRZ Hoddie, der vor einem Asylantenheim "Wir sind das Volk" brüllt. Ersteres ist verboten, letzteres geht maximal als Ruhestörung durch.


 ja sicher ist das eine schlimmer als das andere, bzw. wenn ein neutraler Modellbaufan einfach nur Authentizität will, dann ist das sogar kein bisschen schlimm, Aber es schadet doch IMHO keinem, wenn man eben keine zB Flugzeuge mit Hakenkreuzen im Spielzeugladen bekommt. Das dämmt aber ein freies Ausleben der Gesinnung zumindest ein wenig ein, und vor allem: es setzt ein wichtiges Zeichen. Zudem kann sich dann auch ein Verkäufer nicht so leicht mal eben durch "Propaganda"-Artikel eine goldene Nase verdienen. Dass es dann Ausweich-Artikel gibt, die trotzdem eine klare Sprache sprechen, ist aber IMHO kein Argument dafür zu sagen "die drücken sich ja eh irgendwie aus, also können wir gleich alles erlauben"  

Und wie man nun an den Games sieht WIRD es ja nun besser differenziert, so dass es kein GENERELLES Verbot ohne wenn und aber ist. In Filmen und in der Kunst ist ja schon lange so, wobei man da halt dann stets den Kontext überprüft, ob dieser nicht doch verfassungswidrige Dinge ausdrücken will.




> Das Glauchau Beispiel von MichaelG kenne ich zum Beispiel auch. Das ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür warum diese Art der Rechtsprechung keinen Sinn macht, denn die nette  Dame von der Verwaltung musste selber googlen warum es eigentlich verboten wurde. Das Kennzeichen als "DAS BÖSE!!11ELF!!" abzustempeln war einfach over the top. Wäre aber eine Horde Fleischmützenträger mit Blood&Honour Shirts bei einer Demo darf der Staat derzeit wiederum nicht eingreifen, obwohl man da kein Fachwissen braucht, was sie damit bewerben.


 Das könnte allerdings auch ein lokales "Problem" sein. Vermutlich hatten scheinbar zu viele eindeutig Rechte unbedingt dieses Kennzeichen haben wollen. Das regelt aber jede Gemeinde anders - ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, dass es da ein richtiges Gesetz bundesweit gibt, sondern das sind eher Richtlinien in den einzelnen Gemeinden und Kreisen.

Ich fänd es aber völlig falsch zu sagen, dass man dann die Kennzeichen dann doch erlaubt NUR mit dem Argument "es gibt aber noch viel schlimmere Dinge, dagegen ist eine Kennzeichenbotschaft Pipi-Kram" - wir wissen ja nicht, was in der Gegend diesbezüglich genau los ist. Vlt ist das Thema dort so krass, dass diverse Bürger sich dann massiv beschweren würden oder man ggf. dann Opfer durch linken Vandalismus wird, wenn man die Nummer auf dem Kennzeichen hat, und die Gemeinde nicht nur aus Sorge vor rechter "Gemeinsprache", sondern einfach nur aus Sorge vor Konflikten die Nummer einfach lieber gar nicht mehr neu vergibt. Wenn es so sein sollte, dass die Sache wirklich nur ein "Insider"-Kram ist, dann ist das natürlich völlig überzogen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (14. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja sicher ist das eine schlimmer als das andere, bzw. wenn ein neutraler Modellbaufan einfach nur Authentizität will, dann ist das sogar kein bisschen schlimm, Aber es schadet doch IMHO keinem, wenn man eben keine zB Flugzeuge mit Hakenkreuzen im Spielzeugladen bekommt.


 Doch dem Modelbauer schadet es. Dem Nazi hingegen eigentlich nicht. Denn auch wenn der Kauf hierzulande nicht möglich bzw verboten ist, bieten Onlineshops in den Nachbarstaaten so etwas problemlos an. Vielleicht gibt es eine Gruppe Nazis unter 10, die könnte man damit treffen, dass es die Hakenkreuze nicht am Spielzeugpanzer gibt, aber ich denke doch das wird eine Minderheit sein.


> Das dämmt aber ein freies Ausleben der Gesinnung zumindest ein wenig ein, und vor allem: es setzt ein wichtiges Zeichen.


Nein, es dämmt den freien Erwerb ein. Will man das Ausleben eindämmen, müsste man sich eher in der von mir angesprochenen Richtung entwickeln, den Kontext mehr einzubeziehen. 


> Zudem kann sich dann auch ein Verkäufer nicht so leicht mal eben durch "Propaganda"-Artikel eine goldene Nase verdienen. Dass es dann Ausweich-Artikel gibt, die trotzdem eine klare Sprache sprechen, ist aber IMHO kein Argument dafür zu sagen "die drücken sich ja eh irgendwie aus, also können wir gleich alles erlauben"


Das ergibt so für mich keinen Sinn. Meinst du der Händler würde mehr verkaufen wenn er klare Symbole anstelle von Pseudonymen verkaufen könnte? Denn eines ist klar. Der Händler der Nazi-Fanartikel vertickt, kriegt sein Geld von der Klientel so oder so. Zumal ich da wieder auf die Kontextsensitivität verweise. Ein Pulli zum Beispiel ist und bleibt ein Statement. Da gibt es kein Argument warum ein Händler das verkaufen können sollte.  Warum jetzt ein Realkauf ein Konsolenspiel mit und ein Brettspiel ohne Hakenkreuze (am besten noch aus dem selben Franchise) verkaufen muss ist aber inkonsistent und nicht wirklich zu ende Gedacht.


> Und wie man nun an den Games sieht WIRD es ja nun besser differenziert, so dass es kein GENERELLES Verbot ohne wenn und aber ist. In Filmen und in der Kunst ist ja schon lange so, wobei man da halt dann stets den Kontext überprüft, ob dieser nicht doch verfassungswidrige Dinge ausdrücken will.


Wobei da eher der lange überfällige Schritt dahinter steckt, auch Computerspiele als Kunstgut anzuerkennen. Wobei die grundsätzliche Herleitung einfach hinkt. Warum sonst haben viele die letzten Jahre darüber gemeckert, dass es eben Computerspiele nicht erlaubt war und somit ein GZSZ als Kunst gilt, ein Witcher aber als Spielzeug. Vorallem, wie sieht es dann mit analogen Spielzeug aus? Ist da alles  weniger Kunst als das MyLittlePony Fremium Handyspiel? 




> Das könnte allerdings auch ein lokales "Problem" sein. Vermutlich hatten scheinbar zu viele eindeutig Rechte unbedingt dieses Kennzeichen haben wollen. Das regelt aber jede Gemeinde anders - ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, dass es da ein richtiges Gesetz bundesweit gibt, sondern das sind eher Richtlinien in den einzelnen Gemeinden und Kreisen.
> 
> Ich fänd es aber völlig falsch zu sagen, dass man dann die Kennzeichen dann doch erlaubt NUR mit dem Argument "es gibt aber noch viel schlimmere Dinge, dagegen ist eine Kennzeichenbotschaft Pipi-Kram" - wir wissen ja nicht, was in der Gegend diesbezüglich genau los ist. Vlt ist das Thema dort so krass, dass diverse Bürger sich dann massiv beschweren würden oder man ggf. dann Opfer durch linken Vandalismus wird, wenn man die Nummer auf dem Kennzeichen hat, und die Gemeinde nicht nur aus Sorge vor rechter "Gemeinsprache", sondern einfach nur aus Sorge vor Konflikten die Nummer einfach lieber gar nicht mehr neu vergibt. Wenn es so sein sollte, dass die Sache wirklich nur ein "Insider"-Kram ist, dann ist das natürlich völlig überzogen.


Könnte, denke aber eher das es damit zusammenhängt, dass die Organisation BH recht zeitnah Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Doch dem Modelbauer schadet es. Dem Nazi hingegen eigentlich nicht. Denn auch wenn der Kauf hierzulande nicht möglich bzw verboten ist, bieten Onlineshops in den Nachbarstaaten so etwas problemlos an. Vielleicht gibt es eine Gruppe Nazis unter 10, die könnte man damit treffen, dass es die Hakenkreuze nicht am Spielzeugpanzer gibt, aber ich denke doch das wird eine Minderheit sein.


 das schätze ich anders ein, ich bin sicher, dass - wenn es frei zu kaufen wäre - viel mehr sich dann auch "Spielzeug" kaufen würden, eben eher als "Fanartikel". 




> Das ergibt so für mich keinen Sinn. Meinst du der Händler würde mehr verkaufen wenn er klare Symbole anstelle von Pseudonymen verkaufen könnte? Denn eines ist klar. Der Händler der Nazi-Fanartikel vertickt, kriegt sein Geld von der Klientel so oder so.


 ja sicher, aber es geht um die Symbolik: der Staat würde zulassen, dass der Nazi-Zulieferer "sogar" mit authentischen Symbolen Geld scheffeln kann. Das wäre für alle, die gegen Extremismus sind sowie für Verwandte und Freunde von ehemaligen Opfer nun mal einfach ein Schlag ins Gesicht.



> Warum jetzt ein Realkauf ein Konsolenspiel mit und ein Brettspiel ohne Hakenkreuze (am besten noch aus dem selben Franchise) verkaufen muss ist aber inkonsistent und nicht wirklich zu ende Gedacht.


 Wenn im Brettspiel genau wie in Games nur die "Bösen" die Hakenkreuze verwenden würden, sollte man das wie bei Games ebenfalls zulassen. Es sollte aber nicht einer der Spieler sagen können "Ich, ICH will den Nazi spielen mit Hakenkreuz!", was ja bei Games (Multiplayer) weiterhin nicht der Fall ist und idR in den internationalen Versionen auch nicht geht. Im Multiplayer bei CoD WWII hat man auch als Deutscher in der internationalen Version andere Symbole, die nicht verfassungswidrig sind.



> Wobei da eher der lange überfällige Schritt dahinter steckt, auch Computerspiele als Kunstgut anzuerkennen. Wobei die grundsätzliche Herleitung einfach hinkt. Warum sonst haben viele die letzten Jahre darüber gemeckert, dass es eben Computerspiele nicht erlaubt war


 Klar war das überfällig, und wenn eine Firma sich vorher mal getraut hätte, wäre es schon längst geschehen. DIe FRage ist: welche Firma wird nun als erstes Hakenkreuze verwenden? Denn auch wenn es nun erlaubt ist kommt da von bestimmten Leuten 100pro trotzdem ein Shitstorm... vor allem welche, die eben nicht begreifen, dass ein Game nicht automatisch für "kindlich und verharmlosend" steht.



> und somit ein GZSZ als Kunst gilt, ein Witcher aber als Spielzeug. Vorallem, wie sieht es dann mit analogen Spielzeug aus? Ist da alles  weniger Kunst als das MyLittlePony Fremium Handyspiel?


 der Knackpunkt ist eben, dass du bei einem Game klar regeln kannst, dass der Spieler nicht selber "unter der Hakenkreuzflagge" spielt. Bei einem Spielzeug aber weißt du nicht, ob der "Spieler" das Hakenkreuz es geil findet oder ob er es für die "Bösen" verwendet.




> Könnte, denke aber eher das es damit zusammenhängt, dass die Organisation BH recht zeitnah Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen hatte.


 versteh ich jetzt nicht - welche Organisation, was ist BH? ^^


----------



## TobiWan82 (15. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das schätze ich anders ein, ich bin sicher, dass - wenn es frei zu kaufen wäre - viel mehr sich dann auch "Spielzeug" kaufen würden, eben eher als "Fanartikel".


Das ist ja der Punkt. Du kannst es erwerben, nur halt nicht in DE. Onlineshoping macht´s aber bequem möglich. Wer es haben will, bekommt es. 



> ja sicher, aber es geht um die Symbolik: der Staat würde zulassen, dass der Nazi-Zulieferer "sogar" mit authentischen Symbolen Geld scheffeln kann. Das wäre für alle, die gegen Extremismus sind sowie für Verwandte und Freunde von ehemaligen Opfer nun mal einfach ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


 Ich hatte ja bereits mit dem HKNKRZ vs Hakenkreuz Beispiel dargelegt, dass ich es da genau gegenteilig sehe. Mich ärgert es mehr, dass jemand mit einem zweifelsfrei rechtsradikalen Huddi bei Youtube durch das Bild hüpfen kann, als dass es möglich ist das jemand historische Symbolik als Fanartikel kaufen würde. Den Wut- und den Reichsbürger wird es immer geben und sie werden immer in ihrem stillen Kämmerlein ihr Fandome ausleben. Daran ändert ein Verbot letztlich gar nichts.  Ich sehe auch nicht das der Markt von symbolträchtigen Artikeln dann überschwemmt werden würde. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich, dass Thema WW2 ist, außer auf den Dokukanälen und bei  Shootern und Strategiespielen relativ unpopulär. 



> Wenn im Brettspiel genau wie in Games nur die "Bösen" die Hakenkreuze verwenden würden, sollte man das wie bei Games ebenfalls zulassen. Es sollte aber nicht einer der Spieler sagen können "Ich, ICH will den Nazi spielen mit Hakenkreuz!", was ja bei Games (Multiplayer) weiterhin nicht der Fall ist und idR in den internationalen Versionen auch nicht geht. Im Multiplayer bei CoD WWII hat man auch als Deutscher in der internationalen Version andere Symbole, die nicht verfassungswidrig sind.


 Wieso ist das Symbol deiner Meinung nach so mächtig? Jeder weiß wie es in Wirklichkeit aussieht und welche Fraktion man damit spielt. Ob es jetzt ein Dreieck oder ein 44eckiger Stern ist macht keinen Unterschied. Der Depp der sie wegen ihrem Hintergrund spielt, keult sich darauf immer noch einen das er sie spielt, egal was da jetzt in rot weiß schwarz dargestellt wird. Dem Symbol soviel Bedeutung zuzugestehen empfinde ich da als größeren Sieg für die Rechten als eine Freigabe. 



> Klar war das überfällig, und wenn eine Firma sich vorher mal getraut hätte, wäre es schon längst geschehen. DIe FRage ist: welche Firma wird nun als erstes Hakenkreuze verwenden? Denn auch wenn es nun erlaubt ist kommt da von bestimmten Leuten 100pro trotzdem ein Shitstorm... vor allem welche, die eben nicht begreifen, dass ein Game nicht automatisch für "kindlich und verharmlosend" steht.


 Das ist ein ganz anderes Problem unserer Gesellschaft und da stimme ich dir absolut zu.



> der Knackpunkt ist eben, dass du bei einem Game klar regeln kannst, dass der Spieler nicht selber "unter der Hakenkreuzflagge" spielt. Bei einem Spielzeug aber weißt du nicht, ob der "Spieler" das Hakenkreuz es geil findet oder ob er es für die "Bösen" verwendet.


Und weil ich es nicht weiß, gibt es mir das Recht vom schlimmsten auszugehen und es zu verbieten? Nach der Logik darf ich auch keine Küchenmesser verkaufen.


> versteh ich jetzt nicht - welche Organisation, was ist BH? ^^


Blood&Honour. Eine europaweite rechtsextreme Vereinigung (mit dem ganzen Bullshit wie "kämpfender Flügel" und bla), die zwar seit 2000 bei uns verboten ist, aber immer mal wieder aufkeimt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Punkt. Du kannst es erwerben, nur halt nicht in DE. Onlineshoping macht´s aber bequem möglich. Wer es haben will, bekommt es.


 das ist doch nicht der Punkt - der Punkt ist, dass es ein ganz falsches Zeichen wäre, wenn man das von Staat aus einfach mal so dann doch erlaubt. 



> Ich hatte ja bereits mit dem HKNKRZ vs Hakenkreuz Beispiel dargelegt, dass ich es da genau gegenteilig sehe. Mich ärgert es mehr, dass jemand mit einem zweifelsfrei rechtsradikalen Huddi bei Youtube durch das Bild hüpfen kann, als dass es möglich ist das jemand historische Symbolik als Fanartikel kaufen würde.


 mich nicht    mich ärgert der Nazi-Heini so oder so, aber wenn er sogar ungestraft mit ner echten SS-Uniform rumtanzen dürfte, fänd ich das noch viel schlimmer.



> Wieso ist das Symbol deiner Meinung nach so mächtig? Jeder weiß wie es in Wirklichkeit aussieht und welche Fraktion man damit spielt. Ob es jetzt ein Dreieck oder ein 44eckiger Stern ist macht keinen Unterschied. Der Depp der sie wegen ihrem Hintergrund spielt, keult sich darauf immer noch einen das er sie spielt, egal was da jetzt in rot weiß schwarz dargestellt wird. Dem Symbol soviel Bedeutung zuzugestehen empfinde ich da als größeren Sieg für die Rechten als eine Freigabe.


 Finde ich nicht, vor allem wäre es eben wie gesagt ein Riesensieg für die Rechten, wenn man das Verbot ganz kippt. Und auch international sind sich die Publisher ja eigentlich einig, dass gewisse Symbole nicht für das Team zulässig sein sollten, für das man selber antritt.




> Und weil ich es nicht weiß, gibt es mir das Recht vom schlimmsten auszugehen und es zu verbieten? Nach der Logik darf ich auch keine Küchenmesser verkaufen.


 Der Vergleich ist nun echter Unfug, und das weißt du genau. Ein Messer ist ein wichtiges Werkzeug, das wäre ein krasser Eingriff in das Leben von Menschen, wenn man das verbieten würde, nur weil man es AUCH missbrauchen kann. Aber ob du nun ein 100% authentisches Symbol auf Spielzeugflugzeugen&co hast, das schränkt den Spaß beim Spielen nun echt kein bisschen ein, und selbst Modellbaufans, die viel Wert auf so was legen, wird es nur ein BISSCHEN stören, wenn überhaupt. Daher ist es in dem Fall kein Verlust für irgendjemanden - außer für Rechtsradikale oder ganz penible Sammler/Modellbauer - wenn man alternative Symbole nutzen muss.


----------



## Frullo (16. August 2018)

@Herbboy

Hier noch ein Link zu einer (hauptsächlich) "amerikanischen" Ansicht zum hier besprochenen Thema (auf Englisch):

https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...ow-maybe-kinda-sometimes-have-swastikas.shtml


----------



## TobiWan82 (16. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist doch nicht der Punkt - der Punkt ist, dass es ein ganz falsches Zeichen wäre, wenn man das von Staat aus einfach mal so dann doch erlaubt.


Nochmal, mein Anspruch an den Staat ist nicht das er Zeichen setzt, sondern die Rechtsstaatlichkeit so gut wie möglich wahrt. Zudem, von "einfach mal so" zu reden nach mehr als 70 Jahren, ist dann doch sehr gewagt.



> mich nicht    mich ärgert der Nazi-Heini so oder so, aber wenn er sogar ungestraft mit ner echten SS-Uniform rumtanzen dürfte, fänd ich das noch viel schlimmer.


Ein weiteres mal verweise ich dich auf "offensichtlich Verfassungsfeindlich...". Das Konzept ist aber eigentlich keine Raketenwissenschaft, daher frage ich mich wieso du dann immer mit eben genau diesen Beispiel kommst. Da kommt dann noch dazu, dass es eben nicht Aufgabe des Staates ist, alles zu unterbinden was dich ärgert.



> Finde ich nicht, vor allem wäre es eben wie gesagt ein Riesensieg für die Rechten, wenn man das Verbot ganz kippt. Und auch international sind sich die Publisher ja eigentlich einig, dass gewisse Symbole nicht für das Team zulässig sein sollten, für das man selber antritt.


 Anscheinend gibt es für dich nur Hopp oder Flopp. Sprich, wenn ich Hakenkreuze an einer Stelle erlaube, dann kann jeder damit machen was er will. Ich habe das Gefühl mich ständig zu wiederholen, wenn ich dir sage, dass es eben andere Möglichkeiten gibt als einfach nur eine Sammlung von Symbolen zu verbieten. 

Ein Publisher ist auch keine Rechtsprechung. Wenn ein Publisher für sich entscheidet, dass er es Geschmacklos findet und auch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit auftauchen will mit News wie "Ibusoft erlaubt es Nazifantasien auszuleben" ist das eine persönliche Entscheidung des Unternehmens. Wobei ich bei großen Publishern eher darauf tippen würde das ihre Sorge da eher heißt complience und political correctness, als dass es wirkliche ethische Hintergründe hat. Das ist aber nur persönliche Meinung und kann natürlich nicht verallgemeinert werden.



> Der Vergleich ist nun echter Unfug, und das weißt du genau. Ein Messer ist ein wichtiges Werkzeug, das wäre ein krasser Eingriff in das Leben von Menschen, wenn man das verbieten würde, nur weil man es AUCH missbrauchen kann. Aber ob du nun ein 100% authentisches Symbol auf Spielzeugflugzeugen&co hast, das schränkt den Spaß beim Spielen nun echt kein bisschen ein, und selbst Modellbaufans, die viel Wert auf so was legen, wird es nur ein BISSCHEN stören, wenn überhaupt. Daher ist es in dem Fall kein Verlust für irgendjemanden - außer für Rechtsradikale oder ganz penible Sammler/Modellbauer - wenn man alternative Symbole nutzen muss.


 Das Beispiel war mit Absicht so gewählt, dass es offensichtlich ist, dass deine Aussage nicht allgemeingültig sein kann, dachte das wäre klar. ^^ 
Dann nimm halt die Schusswaffe um es weniger abstrus zu machen. Es jetzt nicht wirklich fordernd an einen Waffenschein und an eine Waffe zu kommen. Sie ist im normalen Leben weder nötig, noch schränkt es dich wirklich ein, wenn du keine hast. Ein Verbot tangiert auch nur eine gesellschaftliche Minderheit (wobei ich es ehrlich gesagt fragwürdig finde Majoritäten und Minoritäten als Argument einzubeziehen, um zu klären was erlaubt ist). Mit dem Ansatz "ich gehe vom Schlimmsten aus", müssten sie nach deiner Logik aber verboten gehören. Damit meine ich auch nicht deine persönliche Meinung, denn als Nichtwaffenbesitzer und mit keinerlei Motivation überhaupt eine zu besitzen, wäre es mit entweder egal oder ich würde es als gut befinden. 

In dem von Frullo verlinkten Artikel und dem darunter liegenden Kommentar finde ich zum Beispiel viel meiner Meinung wieder. 

"this is much more to do with an acknowledgement of culture than cheering on the Third Reich. "

"One is that, whenever something is banned it becomes more desirable to many people."

"The second is that the worst you can do is make people forget history, as per the old saying, lest we repeat it. The use of iconography was a very important part of the Nazi movement, and it should be remembered how they used and corrupted symbols. Stopping people from being aware of those things in context, while making them potentially more alluring to those in the know through censorship seems to be a mistake."


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2018)

Sorry, ich stimme den Dingen halt ganz einfach nicht zu, zudem verstehst du manche Punkte immer wieder falsch oder willst es nicht verstehen.  zb "_Da kommt dann noch dazu, dass es eben nicht Aufgabe des Staates ist, alles zu unterbinden was dich ärgert_." => das hab ich nicht mal ansatzweise gesagt. Ich finde es aber richtig, dass man es bestimmten Organisationen und deren Anhängern erschweren sollte, mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen oder Sprüchen/Beleidigungen hantieren zu dürfen, egal ob links, rechts, christlich, islamistisch oder  einfach nur Rockerbande. Die Hürden dafür sind so hoch, dass man da IMHO nicht von einer Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit reden kann.

Mir ging es GANZ am Anfang ja nur darum, dass ich einfach nur erklären wollte, dass es eben sehr gute Gründe dafür gibt, es nicht komplett zu erlauben, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, dass einem die Gründe dafür gar nicht klar seien. Das war doch an sich alles. Jetzt drehen wir uns nur noch, das bringt nichts. Ich verstehe Deine Gründe, Du (hoffentlich) meine, aber wir sehen es halt jeweils anders und finden das jeweils andere die bessere Lösung. Da kommen wir nicht auf einen Nenner. Ich finde allein die staatliche Message, dass man bestimmte Symbole verbietet, richtig - egal ob für Nazis oder Islamisten und egal ob die dann auf andere Ausdrucksformen ausweichen. 

Wenn wir alle in D aus der Geschichte gelernt hätten und es so gut wie keine bekennenden Neo-Nazis geben würde und es aktuell nicht einen solchen Schub an rechtem Gesocks und Hass und Hetze hätten, dann könnte man gern über ein Aufheben des Verbotes nachdenken. Aber gerade JETZT in den Zeiten, in denen eine AfD sogar die SPD einholt, fänd ICH es eben ganz schlimm, wenn man den Leuten zusätzlich zu ihren ganzen neu ausgedachten Symbolen, Sprüchen und Marken auch noch ihre bisher verbotenen Fanartikel doch erlauben würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2018)

Wie zu erwarten beweist unsere Bundesregierung wieder einmal ihre ausgeprägte Rückständigkeit:

https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.mor...ung-von-Spiel-mit-Hakenkreuz.html?service=amp


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie zu erwarten beweist unsere Bundesregierung wieder einmal ihre ausgeprägte Rückständigkeit:
> 
> https://www.google.de/amp/s/www.mor...ung-von-Spiel-mit-Hakenkreuz.html?service=amp



Der DGB genauso:
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...rnt-Branche-vor-NS-Verharmlosung-4141474.html
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...kler-wehrt-sich-gegen-DGB-Kritik-4142465.html

Der Israelische Botschafter hat ja auch auf Twitter reagiert (siehe verlinkter Morgenpostartikel):


> Der Botschafter des Staates Israel in Deutschland ist empört, auf Twitter schreibt er: „Ich bin geschockt, dass es einer Berliner Firma erlaubt wurde, das abscheuliche und beleidigende Hakenkreuz in einem neuen Computerspiel zu benutzen. Dieses entsetzliche Symbol darf keinen Platz in Deutschland haben, besonders nicht in den Spielen der Jugend.“



Dürfen wir unsere Geschichte jetzt gar nicht mehr aufarbeiten?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der DGB genauso:
> https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...rnt-Branche-vor-NS-Verharmlosung-4141474.html
> https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...kler-wehrt-sich-gegen-DGB-Kritik-4142465.html
> 
> ...


Genau das ist ja das unfreiwillig Komische:

Wir selbst mahnen immer wieder, mit jedem weiteren Jahr, die Verbrechen jener Zeit nicht zu wiederholen und niemals zu vergessen... Aber wie soll das gehen wenn man die Sache nicht beim Namen nennt?


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2018)

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Reaktion bei den ersten Filmen mit Hakenkreuz anders waren. Im zweiten heise-Artikel, wo der Entwickler zu Wort kommt, wird das ja angesprochen.
Dass jetzt deswegen disktutiert und gestritten wird, heißt erstmal gar nichts und ist doch eigentlich logisch. Endlich wird das mal thematisiert.

Ein "meh, alle die was dagegen sagen sind doof" finde ich da wenig hilfreich. 


/edit: ich bin positiv überrascht, dass dieses Spiel durchgewinkt wurde. Dass die USK das aber einfach so selbst entscheiden kann finde ich schon befremdlich. Sowas _sollte_ doch politisch oder juristisch entschieden werden. Und nicht weil sich ein halbstaatlicher Verein plötzlich eine andere Auslegung überlegt hat.
Aber vielleicht war die USK das Thema selbst leid, und wollte mit dieser Aktion endlich mal eine eindeutige Entscheidung erzwingen. Nachdem es kein Publisher versucht. Dann hätten sie jedenfalls das beste Spiel als Beispiel genommen. Bei einem Wolfenstein soll mal einer mit "Aufarbeitung der Vergangenheit" daherkommen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2018)

Es kommt darauf an, *wer* was sagt und *was* gesagt wird.

Warum kommt der DGB denn jetzt bei dem Thema an?

Den Botschafter kann ich ja noch teilweise verstehen, aber den Rest halt nicht.

Solange die BPjM das Spiel nicht auf den Index setzt, ist alles gut.
Denn nur die BPjM kann ein Spiel in DE wirklich verhindern. Die USK kann maximal sagen, dass es so keine Altersfreigabe erhalten wird, erst dann kann der Staat aktiv werden und das Spiel auf eine der Index-Listen setzen.

Die rechtliche Grundlage für die USK ist die Änderung des Jugendschutzgesetzes 2003.


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die USK kann maximal sagen, dass es so keine Altersfreigabe erhalten wird, erst dann kann der Staat aktiv werden und das Spiel auf eine der Index-Listen setzen.



Aber damit beisst sich die Schlange doch wieder selbst in den Schwanz. Beziehungsweise wäre das eine Rückkehr zum status quo.
Wenn die USK ein Spiel freigibt, dann kann es auch nicht auf den Index gesetzt werden. Aber wegen der Symbolik hätte es, nach bisheriger Praxis, eigentlich durchfallen müssen.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Warum kommt der DGB denn jetzt bei dem Thema an?



Die kritisieren, dass so eine Entscheidung ohne Debatte, und in der politischen Sommerpause stattfand. Finde ich eine gute Frage.
Wenn die Regierung während der WM mal wieder stillschweigend ein Gesetz ändert, regt mich das ja auch immer auf.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. August 2018)

Nochmal:
Was ist das Problem vom DGB?
Warum muss es dazu eine Debatte geben?

Für den DGB gibt es wichtigere Dinge, die sie mal thematisieren könnten, aber doch nicht so eine Änderung der internen Richtlinien der USK.


Es besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass jemand gegen die entsprechende USK-Entscheidung klagt und dann entscheiden die Gerichte, ob das Spiel gegen Gesetze verstößt oder nicht.

Edit:


> Die USK-Chefin Elisabeth Secker hatte bestätigt, dass sich am grundsätzlichen Verbot verfassungswidriger Kennzeichen nichts ändere. Spiele, die das Zeitgeschehen kritisch aufarbeiten, könnten nun aber wie andere Kunst behandelt werden.


Es wird also nicht so sein, dass jetzt jedes Spiel einfach so die Verfassungsfeindlichen Symbole (StGB  § 86 und § 86a) verwenden kann, und damit bei der USK durchkommt.


----------



## ZAM (23. August 2018)

Ich möchte übrigens an der Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass das Thema kein Freifahrtschein ist, verfassungsfeindliche Symbole in den Community-Bereichen zu veröffentlichen. Danke


----------



## Loosa (23. August 2018)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Für den DGB gibt es wichtigere Dinge, die sie mal thematisieren könnten, aber doch nicht so eine Änderung der internen Richtlinien der USK.



Der DGB ist ja mehr als eine Person, und die Vorstandsvorsitzende hat mehr als einen Posten.
Sie sitzt zum Beispiel im Beirat von Attac und unterstützt schon ewig Initiativen gegen Rechtsextremismus.


----------



## Basileukum (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich war ja letzten Freitag in der Stadt und traf da ne Gruppierung für "mehr Demokratie". Was ich ja für eine lustige Idee und passend zum Zeitgeist fand. 500 Meter weiter hinten wurde von einem Rumpfadligen (kein Witz, von und zu irgendwas, die Presse war auch da) eine kleines SynagogenSymbol eingeweiht, auch sehr stimmig. 

Auf jedenfall hatte die Demokratenvereinigung (auch Asylanten oder Ausländer dürfen Kommunal wählen, was ich ja im derzeitigen Gefüge sinnvoll fand) irgendeine Kooperation mit irgendsoeiner "never forgett" Gruppierung. Die haben dann flott so ein Banner auf der Unibibliothek aufgezogen. Heldenhafte Widerstandkämpferin gegen Nazis usw. man kennt es ja. Das Plakat war riesig. Sehr passend dachte ich. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nun hat sich wirklich eine Frau (Mit Omas gegen Rechts Button, also alles gut) im Gespräch beschwert, daß man das Plakat nicht authentisch wie auf dem (mir gegebenen) Flyer aufhängen durfte, weil ein Hakenkreuz darauf zu sehen war, was die Unibibliothek nicht wollte. 

Ich darauf so: "Was hat denn das mit der Demokratiebewegung zu tun? Das ist doch ein indisches Symbol?" (So nach dem Motto, ihr seit doch eher wegen was anderem da.) Die Frau dann: "Ja, das geht in Deutschland halt nicht." 

Ich fahr so mit dem Fahrrad weiter und denk mir so: "Voll verkrampft und nicht zielführend das Ganze." (Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen, welche politische Ideologie man vertritt. Voll wirr im Hirn.) Jetzt überträgt man das noch in den künstlerischen Bereich (wie z.B. PC Spiele) und dann frägt man sich schon, was das Theater soll.


----------



## Loosa (13. Dezember 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn



Jupp.


----------

